# 10/16 Raw Discussion Thread - DEATH RETURNS!



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It takes a lot to make me cringe, and that Sister Abigail segment did last time. Really don't know what they can do to salvage Bray at this point. I was really invested in the guy a while back as well.

Roman/Braun is always a good time. Those two guys have tremendous chemistry with eachother. Should be a good Cage match. Feels like they've been in a feud forever though :lol They've kind of backed themselves in a corner with Braun having him lose to Brock, Brock isn't even appearing right now, and he doesn't really have anyone else to face. I am looking forward to his destruction at TLC though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We've seen so much of Braun and Roman this year but I can't complain. They're always good together. I'm expecting the cage match to devolve into a faction brawl where we see a preview of the carnage that's gonna happen at TLC. :mark

Taking the title off Enzo was really pointless and ruined that interesting no title shot clause for no reason. :shrug

How bad will Abigail be this time? :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm ready for the Neville chants on Monday. You know it's going to happen. 










Also, now I think about it, Braun not winning the Title was probably a blessing in a way. Otherwise he would have reached Brock status where barely anyone can face him and the contenders for his title would have been really low. He had decent matches with Seth and Dean on RAW, which were pretty fun. He still should be booked strongly, but I'd hate to get in to squash match and Suplex City like Brock is. Brock was working superb long matches with various guys a few years ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/ugh Braun/Roman in another match.

Honestly, I liked Braun facing Hardy last week, and Ambrose/Rollins the weeks before. Let him wrestle against different opponents and win. Even if he's directionless, worst case scenario is he'll simply be on hold and maintain the level he's at now until they have something for him, all the while he'll get match experience with more than just one guy.

Yes, Braun/Roman matches may tend to be good. You know who has better matches on the current roster? Zayn/Owens and I'm super sick of seeing them wrestle. Thank god they've aligned them so we don't have to see them wrestle each other for a while. 

Actually, a heel Braun/Roman team would be pretty badass. Hmm...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I really hope they don't start booking Braun as a weak little bitch.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *I'm ready for the Neville chants on Monday. You know it's going to happen.*


The duration of the chants will be interesting. If they last five seconds like most CM Punk chants it won't lead to anything. But if fans chant his name for a good amount of time during a CW match/segment it will be very beneficial for him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They'll get Bray walking down the aisle in bad makeup wearing his cowl with spooky amateur lightning effects (complete with cheap thunderclap noises ala Thundercats) and he'll make the ring hover and maggots will fall from the sky and the shit-yer-pants pitchshifted-by-mongs voice effects will make a return and Kevin Dunn will be jerking himself off over it.

Then deliver another scintillating backstage promo in so much smoke it'd make him invisible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman and Braun has been done to death at this point. Hopefully Braun can go over here without being murdered afterwards like he has previously. At least let the heels win this week before they do the job on Sunday.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope this is the last time they do Roman/Braun in a long while. For the past 9 months he's been feuding with Roman on and off, and on every occassion where he was not fighting Roman, his reaction had been generally lukewarm. Now that his momentum has been ruined, I need to see how well Braun can do by himself without the company holding his hands, and it should start after TLC.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Roman and Braun has been done to death at this point. Hopefully Braun can go over here without being murdered afterwards like he has previously. At least let the heels win this week before they do the job on Sunday.












Thankfully, they both have excellent chemistry. So I've not minded too much. It just shows they've not really built anyone else up that well when they keep resorting to Roman all the time to face him.

Getting in to Orton/Cena territory. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman again


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

I really can't get enough of Reigns vs Strowman.

Is always a fucking pleasure watching mah two boyz trying to kill each other.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Thankfully, they both have excellent chemistry. So I've not minded too much. It just shows they've not really built anyone else up that well when they keep resorting to Roman all the time to face him.
> 
> Getting in to Orton/Cena territory. :lol


Its lucky they do have good chemistry because they've pretty much been feuding all year now, with a brief break here and there.

And it does underline how bad WWE is at building new stars, there's really no one else credible enough to face Braun or Roman. Awkwardly though Brauns still at that point where a loss hurts him big time because WWE haven't commited to pushing him all the way yet and putting the belt on him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm really hoping everyone somehow gets in the cage and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

At this point Braun needs to stay away from Roman. I get that he's in his comfort zone working with Reigns, but he needs to learn how to do things on his own without Roman holding his hand through every segment. He's not going to figure out how to make himself look good in situations like the Lesnar match falling apart when he constantly gets to run back to his little protected space with Reigns, who'll look out for him. Time to pull him off the nipple already and let him be a big boy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

oh come the fuck on. _Another_ Strowman reigns match? Are these writers suffering from dementia? jeez.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm interested to see if Roman gets cheered because of the Shield rub or if they revert back to booing the shit out of him without Dean and Seth.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'm interested to see if Roman gets cheered because of the Shield rub or if they revert back to booing the shit out of him without Dean and Seth.


I don't think his reception will change. The crowd are cheering the group as a collective. It'll be the same whenever Roman gets the hot tag, or is a central focus in the upcoming TLC match. I think he's just reached that Cena point now where it's cool to boo him. So that'll never change.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't think his reception will change. The crowd are cheering the group as a collective. It'll be the same whenever Roman gets the hot tag, or is a central focus in the upcoming TLC match. I think he's just reached that Cena point now where it's cool to boo him. So that'll never change.


There's so much smark/anti-smark stuff nowadays I could see it turning. With a certain segment of the PPV/RAW attendees it'll never be an organic reaction to what he's actually doing, though. There's probably always going to people that are going to live TV to make a statement, so they already know how they're going to act before they get there, but it's possible the message they want to send starts to differ. 

Most people acknowledge that he's a really good wrestler with bad booking and smarky fans pride themselves on knowing good from bad when it comes to wrestling. Also, there's things like the "Roman Sucks" guy showing up on RAW and doing an obvious performance for the camera that will cause some push back if it happens too much. Most smarks don't want to be the pathetic guy who looks like he came to the show extra thirsty for some attention instead of to watch the wrestling, or have their behavior associated with that kind of thing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Strowman vs Reigns again??? :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: Can we stop seeing these to wrestle, their matches are limited enough without you constantly doing them. 


Didn't we just have a steel cage three week ago?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm excited for the cage match. Braun in competitive matches is as close to must watch as the WWE has.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is the _only _reason to be watching WWE these days...sad. :/


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

It's fitting that Roman vs Braun is a steel cage match because there entire year feud have been gimmick matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can only assume Strowman will have Reigns beat before Ambrose and Rollins come down and either get in the cage and lock it to destroy Strowman or they book Strowman to run away like a bitch.

Either way, it doesn't end well.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can someone please name me a reigns vs Stowman match that didn't involve them going to the outside and using the tables, barricades or titantron. All their matches are shortcut matches, they can't construct a story without using the use of outside gimmicks. Except the cage to break or something because these two can not wrestle a single one on one match with no bullshit or gimmicks. That goes to both men.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> At this point Braun needs to stay away from Roman. I get that he's in his comfort zone working with Reigns, but he needs to learn how to do things on his own without Roman holding his hand through every segment. He's not going to figure out how to make himself look good in situations like the Lesnar match falling apart when he constantly gets to run back to his little protected space with Reigns, who'll look out for him. Time to pull him off the nipple already and let him be a big boy.


It’s Braun carrying Roman. Roman hasn’t put in good matches with anyone this year except Braun. Braun has had good matches with Zayn and Kalisto. Even the legendary phenom Undertaker and doctor of thuganomics John Cena couldn’t carry Reigns, it’s incredible what Braun has been able to do this year.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> It’s Braun carrying Roman. Roman hasn’t put in good matches with anyone this year except Braun. Braun has had good matches with Zayn and Kalisto. Even the legendary phenom Undertaker and doctor of thuganomics John Cena couldn’t carry Reigns, it’s incredible what Braun has been able to do this year.


Come on now, why do you have to make people criticing Reigns look like a bunch of morons? Strowman is nowhere near capable of carrying someone, he basically couldn't wrestle a match a year ago.

Reigns didn't have good matches outside of him this year, but lets not pretend he could pull a good match out of Taker. The real flop was Cena match, but even in that case, they both work too formulaic to have a really good match together, in my opinion.

Now excuse me, I have to go wash my hands after you forced me to defend Reigns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AmWolves10 said:


> It’s Braun carrying Roman. Roman hasn’t put in good matches with anyone this year except Braun. Braun has had good matches with Zayn and Kalisto. Even the legendary phenom Undertaker and doctor of thuganomics John Cena couldn’t carry Reigns, it’s incredible what Braun has been able to do this year.


Reigns has only had three PPV matches that were one on one NOT involving Braun Strowman. Here's what Meltzer thought of them:

Royal Rumble (vs. Owens): ****1/2
WM (vs. Taker): ***
No Mercy (vs. Cena): ****1/4

He's also had good matches on RAW with Seth, Finn, Joe (three times) and Jericho.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

AmWolves10 said:


> It’s Braun carrying Roman. Roman hasn’t put in good matches with anyone this year except Braun. Braun has had good matches with Zayn and Kalisto. Even the legendary phenom Undertaker and doctor of thuganomics John Cena couldn’t carry Reigns, it’s incredible what Braun has been able to do this year.


I like how everybody here always takes your trolling seriously. :bow


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lykos said:


> I like how everybody here always takes your trolling seriously. :bow


So not being a Roman Reigns mark makes me a troll? Wow. This is why no one takes you smarks here seriously. You can't accept an opinion different from your own.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ste1592 said:


> Come on now, why do you have to make people criticing Reigns look like a bunch of morons? Strowman is nowhere near capable of carrying someone, he basically couldn't wrestle a match a year ago.
> 
> Reigns didn't have good matches outside of him this year, but lets not pretend he could pull a good match out of Taker. The real flop was Cena match, but even in that case, they both work too formulaic to have a really good match together, in my opinion.
> 
> Now excuse me, I have to go wash my hands after you forced me to defend Reigns.


Strowman has had good matches with Zayn, Kalisto, even THE BIG SHOW of all people. He stood out during the SummerSlam fatal 4 way. It's Reigns who depended on and relied on Strowman to carry him, not the other way around.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> Strowman has had good matches with Zayn, Kalisto, even THE BIG SHOW of all people. He stood out during the SummerSlam fatal 4 way. It's Reigns who depended on and relied on Strowman to carry him, not the other way around.


And what about last year? Roman had the best ratings of everyone not named AJ Styles. Not that Meltzer's ratings make or break a wrestler to me, but since you're going for match quality I think it's fair to keep that in mind.

Again, Strowman put some good matches, but that doesn't mean he carried Roman. Hell, going by that logic Roman carried a lot of guys, since he had a good rating on a good number of matches. Do you think Roman carried AJ, or Joe?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that cage match is going to be shit. It'll be 90% Strowman throwing Reigns into the cage walls, and 10% sudden Superman punches. Yawn.

As usual, my interest will hinge largely upon what the Miz ends up doing this week because fuck knows I can't rely on Reigns, Rollins or Ambrose to provide me any reason to give a fuck about the Shield's upcoming nostalgic fellatio reception that WWE is going to call a TLC match main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Can someone please name me a reigns vs Stowman match that didn't involve them going to the outside and using the tables, barricades or titantron. All their matches are shortcut matches, they can't construct a story without using the use of outside gimmicks. Except the cage to break or something because these two can not wrestle a single one on one match with no bullshit or gimmicks. That goes to both men.


 Name a more iconic duo than Roman Reigns and smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> So not being a Roman Reigns mark makes me a troll? Wow. This is why no one takes you smarks here seriously. You can't accept an opinion different from your own.


 "Roman Reigns is the most over guy in the company" 

Now that's a troll.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns has only had three PPV matches that were one on one NOT involving Braun Strowman. Here's what Meltzer thought of them:
> 
> Royal Rumble (vs. Owens): ****1/2
> WM (vs. Taker): ***
> ...



Royal Rumble (vs. Owens): ****1/2 - stip match, it was overrated by Meltz.
WM (vs. Taker): *** - deserved 2* or lower, but it was Taker's last match and you couldn't do him like that.
No Mercy (vs. Cena): ****1/4 - Vince forking out that money for Meltzer's rating, the majority from what I saw hated it and the structure of the match was a complete mess. This match was rated higher than Uso's vs New Day (HIAC), AJ vs Reigns (Payback) and Rollins vs Reigns (MITB). A lot of the great women's matches on Raw that main evented were objectively better as well :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Bury EVERYBODY!!*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> "Roman Reigns is the most over guy in the company"
> 
> Now that's a troll.
> 
> ...


He actually said that? :lol and that is why the is the only guy on my ignore list. The guy is deluded.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> He actually said that? :lol and that is why the is the only guy on my ignore list. The guy is deluded.


 None of those matches are over 4* on second watch. 

Two of them would struggle to crack 2*.. the sad thing is those two matches were the biggest matches of his career, and one of them was the last match of a legend's career. But that's what happens when you give a performer who is well past it a talent who is nowhere near good enough to carry him to an acceptable farewell match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> None of those matches are over 4* on second watch.
> 
> Two of them would struggle to crack 2*.. the sad thing is those two matches were the biggest matches of his career, and one of them was the last match of a legends career. But that's what happens when you give a performer who is well past it a talent who is nowhere near good enough to carry him to an acceptable farewell.


Those matches were piss poor in quality. 










This sums up the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Those matches were piss poor in quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's where the match died.

You could have called it a dud there.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> That's when the match died.
> 
> You could have called it there.


I put my hands on my head out of shame as was everyone who was watching with me. Felt embarrassed to be wrestling fan. Let's not mention them botching the finish.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

well at least people will be loud for the crusierweights now... for all the wrong reasons lol. Probably get some "we want Neville" chants from now on during their boring ass matches.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Dole out their brand of justice"?
WTF


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Dean & Seth get a tag match or something while Roman's busy with Braun. I also hope we get to see The Shield wreck somebody's night again :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> *Bury EVERYBODY!!*


 Well they've buried the ratings, why not bury more some more wrestlers to see if it can turn things around :hmmm

You guys may love TS, but there is no denying business has taken a significant tumble with the 3. Being harsh to Dean and Rollins was booked as a terrible heel, but there has been substantial drop under TS no less.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> Well they've buried the ratings, why not bury more some more wrestlers to see if it can turn things around :hmmm
> 
> You guys may love TS, but there is no denying business has taken a significant tumble with the 3. Being harsh to Dean and Rollins was booked as a terrible heel, but there has been substantial drop under TS no less.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Won't be watching or anything but that pic of the women, Dana Brooke :zayn3. She hasn't replaced Kaitlyn but she's close.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing Roman and Braun again. They have really good matches that keep me entertained the entire time. 

I've tried so hard since he first showed up to like Wyatt, but I just can't. He's not scary or creepy, he's just idiotic. And don't even get me started on his promos, which make zero sense most of the time. The character has (or maybe had at this point) so much potential, but I can't find it in myself to care anymore. If they really go with Bray being Sister Abigail it's going to be beyond stupid.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll be into The Shield stuff but honestly nothing else on the show makes me think "must see." I mean Alexa/Mickie is OK in terms of the promos and the CW division has me somewhat intrigued with the Enzo stuff. But other than that, it's basically for me Shield hype along with their opponents.

That's the downside of putting 3 of your top guys back in one stable. It's why I don't expect this reunion to last long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> "Roman Reigns is the most over guy in the company"
> 
> Now that's a troll.
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait. What rating did Meltzer give the Uso/ND HIAC match? Completely forgot to check it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, wait, wait. What rating did Meltzer give the Uso/ND HIAC match? Completely forgot to check it.


 4* :lmao

His ratings have been all over the place this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> 4* :lmao
> 
> His ratings have been all over the place this year.


See, this is why I've been saying it recently. Alot of his ratings the past couple years make little to no sense. Going forward, anytime I get into a discussion with anyone over Meltzer match ratings, this will be another one I use as an example as, "do you really want rely 100% on Meltzer's match ratings?!"

:lmao

Absolutely deplorable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> See, this is why I've been saying it recently. Alot of his ratings the past couple years make little to no sense. Going forward, anytime I get into a discussion with anyone over Meltzer match ratings, this will be another one I use as an example as, "do you really want rely 100% on Meltzer's match ratings?!"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Absolutely deplorable.


 Yeah, I've stopped using them as a reference. He's gone off the handle.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This RAW is taking place literally like 15 minute walk away from my house. Maybe i'll swing by after work and see if they have any free tickets.

Interesting, the main event match that was advertised to us locals was a Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman Portland Street Fight. I guess that'll be the dark match.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am only going to fast forward to the Sister Abigail stuff to see how terrible it is again. Maybe watch Enzo and that will be it 

Braun/Reigns has been done to death now and is boring plus I am at the stage now where I can't bring myself to watch anything that has Reigns in. I just have to switch off/fast forward because he is terrible


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

AmWolves10 said:


> This RAW is taking place literally like 15 minute walk away from my house. Maybe i'll swing by after work and see if they have any free tickets.
> 
> Interesting, the main event match that was advertised to us locals was a Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman Portland Street Fight. I guess that'll be the dark match.


Hmm, you'd think that would mean they won't wrestle a full Steel Cage match and all the partners for both men will get involved fairly quickly, leaving both men to rest up for the proper main event. That's unless it's subject to change I guess.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must one of the few that is hyped for the Cage match. I know Braun/Roman has been done to death, but it should still be a good time imo :shrug

Hopefully this RAW is good. Go home show for TLC, so hopefully WWE gives me good reason to get hype. Only really looking forward to one match at the mo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> See, this is why I've been saying it recently. Alot of his ratings the past couple years make little to no sense. Going forward, anytime I get into a discussion with anyone over Meltzer match ratings, this will be another one I use as an example as, "do you really want rely 100% on Meltzer's match ratings?!"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Absolutely deplorable.


I sometimes check them out if I see them but they don't mean anything tbh. Same reason I don't give match ratings myself when reviewing matches.

Should I give it *** or ***1/4 :hmmm

I guess with the obvious greatest matches of all time, ratings are clearer, but even then they are still subjective and ultimately meaningless.

Anyway, Raw........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> I sometimes check them out if I see them but they don't mean anything tbh. Same reason I don't give match ratings myself when reviewing matches.
> 
> Should I give it *** or ***1/4 :hmmm
> 
> ...


Agreed. After I posted my HBK/Taker review, I noticed that I didn't even bother to give the match a 5 star rating, like I usually would with a review. I guess I'm sub-consciously moving away from star ratings, as well. And I'm good with that. (Y)

But yeah, Raw...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So, what is the real stars, Dean and Seth doing tonight? That's all I care about.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> So, what is the real stars, Dean and Seth doing tonight? That's all I care about.


Dallas and Curtis, the miztourage vs Dean and Seth, the Reignstourage?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

AmWolves10 said:


> Dallas and Curtis, the miztourage vs Dean and Seth, the Reignstourage?


I would be more excited for this match then the "main event".


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> So, what is the real stars, Dean and Seth doing tonight? That's all I care about.


They will probably interfere in that cage match somehow.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> They will probably interfere in that cage match somehow.


So the main event doesn't start till very late then.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I think to balance the scales after last week this RAW needs to end with Strowman, Cesaro, Sheamus and the Miz standing over the broken bodies of the Shield.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think to balance the scales after last week this RAW needs to end with Strowman, Cesaro, Sheamus and the Miz standing over the broken bodies of the Shield.


Wouldn't be surprised to see RAW end in an all-out brawl. Maybe Dean and Seth get involved at some point to keep Braun looking strong heading in to TLC.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So it's heat *"SHIELD"* Regins vs. Strowman, again? Followed up with Seth/Dean in whatever left over match they could have building NO interest on the road to TLC, then there's Enzo & Kalistio no Neville, then there's the *LITERAL* broken Matt Hardy with *NOTHING* to do b/c #WWELogic along with Jason Jordan who *CAN'T* challenge for a title b/c there are *NONE* on RAW with everything tied up in the #GetRomanOver storyline & Lesnar *MIA* till later, next up * MORE* of #TrannyWyatt #RIP against Balor whose been a #Disapoinment b/c #WWELogic since getting called up. A women's' division in which probably most if not*ALL *want to go *BACK* to NXT you know when their storylines/matches actually meant something & yeah there's an Auska promo as well. All while Goldust, the 205 roster, Henry, Elias & the rest enjoy the goodies provided by Titus Catering World Wide in the back......... 

Basically 2nites "go home" show is just one giant.....










#BetterThings to do #SaveMeNXT


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> I really hope they don't start booking Braun as a weak little bitch.


They already started


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

Apparently it's Seth/dean vs Sheamus/Cesaro for the tag titles tonight. I'm wondering if they lose the titles before the pointless shield reunion starts properly


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Agreed. After I posted my HBK/Taker review, I noticed that I didn't even bother to give the match a 5 star rating, like I usually would with a review. I guess I'm sub-consciously moving away from star ratings, as well. And I'm good with that. (Y)
> 
> But yeah, Raw...


I've always felt that scoring systems are detrimental to reviews because it's harder to put a number to entertainment value and remain consistent the more you do it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Jeff Rollins said:


> Apparently it's Seth/dean vs Sheamus/Cesaro for the tag titles tonight. I'm wondering if they lose the titles before the pointless shield reunion starts properly


I'm sensing Miztourage interference to cost Seth and Dean the titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Notes for tonight's RAW from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The word backstage at Raw is that Braun Strowman will be doing an appearance on MizTV tonight to help preview the WWE TLC PPV this Sunday. Strowman vs. Roman Reigns will be headlining tonight's broadcast.

WWE Raw Tag Team champions Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins will defend against Cesaro & Sheamus on tonight's Raw as well, PWInsider.com has also confirmed.



Should be fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Notes for tonight's RAW from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Braun on Miz TV. Yeah, that's definitely not going to end well :braun :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & Seth better NOT lose those tag titles tonight. We need those around to help fuel their breakup after The Shield reunion ends. And cos I just really want them to hold onto them for longer


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Would love if Cesaro and Sheamus stat padded another tag title


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean & Seth better NOT lose those tag titles tonight. We need those around to help fuel their breakup after The Shield reunion ends. And cos I just really want them to hold onto them for longer


0% chance they lose the tag titles any time soon. They should hold them until it's approaching time to turn Dean next year. Unless they plan to have Dean turn on both Seth and Roman during The Shield's reunion to mirror Seth's betrayal, but that'd be WAY too soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Raw



Miz TV = Miz putting his foot in his mouth and Braun threatening to kill him. Though I suspect that doesn't happen until Sunday.

Rollins and Ambrose vs. The Bar always sounds good to me.

And Roman vs. Braun always delivers so I won't complain about them being in a cage. Although once the next shakeup comes around, they need to seperate these guys to different brands.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Dean and Seth will lose the titles tonight it could push Dean to turn heel this Sunday. :tripsblessed


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I hope Dean and Seth will lose the titles tonight it could push Dean to turn heel this Sunday. :tripsblessed


Nah, they got to sell more of dat Shield merch before something like that happens. Plus I want to see them drop them to the Revival.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I expect a fuck finish for the Tag Team match with then leads to them interfering in the Braun match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Normally I'd be super annoyed about this tag match happening again, but so far they have put on two awesome matches. So I can't complain on that front.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920035630532268034
It's official.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm excited to see if Lesnar will be there tonight, although next week is more likely.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Notes for tonight's RAW from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: RAW



Ah the joys of seeing the Miz expertly talk himself into something he is in no way prepared for.

The guy is the definition of "don't let your mouth write a cheque your arse can't cash."


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Really pumped to see Roman vs Braun. I predict a spear through the cage causing a draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW IS REMATCHES.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> RAW IS REMATCHES.


Never been more appropriate :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

RAW IS ROLLINS


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Am I alone in being kind of just... done with seeing Roman and Strowman fight?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Am I alone in being kind of just... done with seeing Roman and Strowman fight?


Definitely not considering 90% of the people in this thread have stated how tired of it they are :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought TLC was two weeks away not this Sunday already :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strowman and Roman has been done to death, all of their matches have been pretty similar as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I thought TLC was two weeks away not this Sunday already :lol


These PPV's just seem to creep up on you lately. It's hard to believe the Royal Rumble is only like 3 months away.

3 months.

:wtf

And then we'll be on the Road to WrestleMania, like, holy shit.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

They should of had Balor laughing at Bray and made it a Wizard of Oz type of moment. I mean it was so fake, Wyatt is obviously desperate, run with that. Have Wyatt hit rock bottom, then rebuild the cult leader, shedding the supernatural crap. That’s what I’d do anyways but what do I know.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman & Braun.. Boy, I haven't seen that match before.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok folks









Too strong or not strong enough for tonight's show


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

2 big matches tonight!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

LESNAR!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Also hearing someone else will be added to team Miz.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Getting ready for RAW


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman & Braun.. Boy, I haven't seen that match before.


Same, such a new match we need more of these. I can't wait for the first ever meeting of Balor and Bray as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to see if RAW can keep my attention for more then an hour this week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

"Previously on Monday Night Raw"... :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

MIZ is GOD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That voiceover guy's dramatic voice :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Who's this voiceover jerkoff?

Sounds like the same guy who did D-Bry's audiobook.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I am hearing a 5th guy is gonna be added to Team Miz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds good tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Kurt fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's so corny when they have all the TLC stuff set up on the Raw before


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rumours of another guy on the opposing team? Let's just pit the ENTIRE Raw roster against The Shield, shall we? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You Suck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT. The old SHIELD THEME. AND THE GEAR!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should have saved that for the PPV no?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Typical WWE blowing their load to early with the Shield theme and entrance should of saved it for TLC


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I dig this though! Though I hate they're still using Roman's version of their theme


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Kurt talking right through the intro music then took 2 seconds to realize he's supposed to react to it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Some "Shield" fans the crowd is.

They didn't even recognize the intro during Kurt's promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They came out to their original theme, have the shield gear on and coming through the crowd :banderas :banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Where is my Table, Ladder, Chair and Stairs match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE ENTRANCE IS BACK

THE GEAR IS BACK

:mark:

Oh my god I'm so excited!!!

(Also Dean got a haircut!)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle talked over the entrance of the Shield theme.:sad:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The only way to get Roman over was to reunite the Shield. Good job Vince, it looks like your plan worked


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Rumours of another guy on the opposing team? Let's just pit the ENTIRE Raw roster against The Shield, shall we? :lmao


I'm telling ya it's Uncensored 1996 all over again.

Hulkster and Macho Man beat The Alliance to End Hulkamania without breaking a sweat. Shield will do the same to The Miztourage to End The Shield.

_
EDIT: _:mark: *OH SHIT* :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

All the have the vests on and coming through the crowd!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SETH ROLLINS AND DEAN AMBROSE ARE WEARING VESTS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got goosebumps.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'M PREGNANT ... OH MAN I'M DYING.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY FUCK THEY HAVE ALL THE VESTS AND THE OLD THEME AND THE OLD GEAR OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! :dead2 :sodone





















:dead2*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They should have saved that one for the event fpalm
@Ambrose Girl marking out earlier tonight


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The music started and Kurt kept talking :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth has his full-on gloves again.

:banderas


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Was that the old theme?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Rumours of another guy on the opposing team? Let's just pit the ENTIRE Raw roster against The Shield, shall we? :lmao


Honestly, I can see them shoehorning Jason Jordan on the team with the Sheild to make him an "honorary member" to get him over like Reigns.

Makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I just lost my shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dean and Seth are wearing VEST :mark


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Teasing the Shield may actually attack Angle...Geez


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roman still getting boo'ed. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth has his full-on gloves again.
> 
> :banderas


Rollins should have never stopped using the gloves. He was using them during his run with the authority but then just stopped using them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>Big Dong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So strange to hear Roman's music with cheers. I began to think the boos were built in as part of the music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But Roman can still go fuck himself though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so fucking awesome :mark:

Holy shit I feel like I've gone back to 2013 or something 

OMG I love this so much.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth has his full-on gloves again.
> 
> :banderas


Wait until he starts doing the ninja roll again kada


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Angle thinking "man I would have kicked the crap outta all these guys in my prime" Hell he probably could still now. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins should have never stopped using the gloves. He was using them during his run with the authority but then just stopped using them.


I think he was just trying to get away from the Shield gimmick/look, which I respect.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooooh my! :cole


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Never seen this much marking out for vests since Mr Burns showed us his collection. Holy shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth & Dean just look so much happy to be back with the shield gimmick


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Have to say, I will never get tired of this entrance. Probably should have kept it for TLC though. 

And minus one point for Seth not doing his usual leap over the barricade.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Dong! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They came out to Special Op, entered through the crowd *and* they're in full riot gear. :ellen

Good to see Dean-O finally get a haircut, too. :hayden3


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Nostalgia to try to get over ROman now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is gonna fuck Rollins up when he turns. :lmao
God damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SETH AND DEAN looks amazing.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ambrose looks like he hasn't slept since the Shield broke up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's even cutting promos like he did back then :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy crap.. Ambrose cares again and cutting a nice promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Motivated Ambrose is gold on the mic.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose fucking fire on the mic :mark:


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Only thing that matters on raw is using the shield to get Roman over. Roman still winning rumble and going against Brock for the title at WM


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly the only one that that different in the riot gear is Ambrose, and that's mostly because of the beard, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cracky tales can still get it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Shield will take out one of Shesaro to make it a 3 on 3 match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait Kurt is still out here wtf? LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crucial said:


> Big Dong! :lmao












:cena5


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I forgot how good The Shield gear looked. Roman should stick to that look over that silly emblem shit.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose just rambles on the mic. WTF are you guys watching? And glad Rollins didn't go with the half blonde hair thing again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Surprised Miz didn't want his music played :lol He actually came out to somebody's else music LOL.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It's kinda cringey watching Roman think the crowd are cheering him. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So how come they didn't come out with the tag belts?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Make history? Oh god.. Did WWE hire Dixie Carter as a writer?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm a couple minutes behind. Wonder if The Shield asks for the titles to be on the line at TLC.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dean and Seth were pretty good on mic tonight.


BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

One of the greatest RAWS of all time....DOUBTFUL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I gotta say seeing the Shield back together, coming out in Shield gear is bringing back good memories of mark wars on who the better Shield member is, and Shield markouts in general on here.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> So how come they didn't come out with the tag belts?


They will later on


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> *Ambrose just rambles on the mic. WTF are you guys watching*? And glad Rollins didn't go with the half blonde hair thing again.


No. What the fuck are you watching my friend?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

they say "this will be the greatest Raw of all time" almost every week!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins & Ambrose/Sheacaro are like The New Day/The Usos, they always have really good matches with each other.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Ambrose. Nice segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh man, that just made me realise how much I've missed that entrance and that gear. I think I know what my next sig is gonna look like


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was an excellent opening. My body wasn't ready kada*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dean cutting that promo :mark.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Awkward opening segment. Kurt talking over Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta Shield, then Roman threatening Kurt for no reason :lol

Rollins and Ambrose did their thing well, Ambrose in particular, but the opening was clunky as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The original Shield theme is soooo good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW Roman's face when Dean was talking was so classic :lmao He looked like he'd forgotten just how random Deano can be


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth and Dean starting Raw off hot tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone else notice they let Rollins and Ambrose carry the speaking roles while Roman basically said one monotone boring line? :lol They're literally using Ambrose and Rollins to carry Reigns


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Ambrose just rambles on the mic. WTF are you guys watching? And glad Rollins didn't go with the half blonde hair thing again.


Go to bed junior.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Anyone else notice they let Rollins and Ambrose carry the speaking roles while Roman basically said one monotone boring line? :lol They're literally using Ambrose and Rollins to carry Reigns




Isn't that the whole point to this reunion? Lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> No. What the fuck are you watching my friend?


I was watching a man rambling on and on with the mic like he always does. But this Shield reunion seems to be high with the rest of you. Yikes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias & The Club :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to 2(1)Sweet with the Bullet Club!!!?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Of all things I was excited about, Rollins wearing gloves again is one of them :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU LOVE IT, DAMNIT!
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920078527617101824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920079085065220096


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh the found the only way to make Elias worse. Put Gallows and Anderson with him


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gallows & Anderson's heads are really shiny right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias has guest stars tonight...and they are no...NERDS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

N-n-n-n-n-n-n-nerds


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Man they really put these GEEKS with Elias to leech off his shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose seems fired up tonight, that's always nice to see


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb walking with Elias :trips9

God bless him for trying his best to make Gallows and Anderson worth a damn after those fucksticks in creative did everything in their power to destroy the Good Brothers' reputation.



Honey Bucket said:


> Never seen this much marking out for vests since Mr Burns showed us his collection. Holy shit.


You could say that they've very...in*vest*ed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I bet you Gallows and Anderson are wishing they where back in NJPW


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm This is fucking cringe


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Eliias is about to sing about some NERRRRRRRRRRRDS


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To be fair, Karl Anderson didn't too bad.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The voices from Talk 'n' Shop have returned.


God help us all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was great :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is this Vince punishing Anderson & Gallows for what the Bullet Club did a couple weeks ago outside of Raw.:francis


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

NEEEEEEEEERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson killing it :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Should have saved that for the PPV no?


True.

That's how I thought it would happen. lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> brb walking with Elias :trips9
> 
> God bless him for trying his best to make Gallows and Anderson worth a damn after those fucksticks in creative did everything in their power to destroy the Good Brothers' reputation.
> 
> ...


Perfection.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nah, this is whack. Stop.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really don't have a clue what to do with Jordan.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When did Jason become part of Titus Worldwide?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we go from The Shield to this? Talk about a downgrade :lol

LOL at Anderson singing the Honky Tonk's Man theme though :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tbf, Jason Jordon really is a nerd.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There's no reason for me to have liked that but I absolutely did lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

haha I just realized that was to Angle's theme


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly at this point, Gallows and Anderson should become Tex Ferguson and Chad 2 Badd full time.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

This was pretty funny


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Listen to that POP for JJ :mark

Oh that's just me?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it's safe to say Gallows and Anderson are officially beyond repair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
*Turns on Raw for the first time in 6 months..
*Hears someone clucking like a chicken..
*Turns the TV off again..
Bye Everyone!
uttahere


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is not wrong, Jason is a nerd

The fact that he is the least charismatic member of a team with Apollo Crews speaks volumes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus O'Neil and Apollo Crews probably taught "sub-urban" Jason Jordan how to play spades for the first time 30 minutes before coming out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I understand they're trying to get Elias over, but it doesn't help when an announcer openly calls him "a midcard guy"


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I was just crying laughing so hard my contact lens came out. That's never happened to me before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> But Roman can still go fuck himself though.


Be nice, Baby Girl <3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm wondering later on if Dean, Seth & Roman will come out to The Shield music and that for their matches? :lol I hope so.

Seth, we also need to see the ninja roll. Please and thank you


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Himiko said:


> It's kinda cringey watching Roman think the crowd are cheering him. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are cheering him and WWE got what they wanted with this shield reunion and that was the only reason the shield is back together to get reigns cheered and u fans fell for it hook line and sinker.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Perfection.


Have some rep, brah. :yoshi



Prayer Police said:


> When did Jason become part of Titus Worldwide?


He didn't. He was just conveniently saddled with two other black guys. :troll


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think the WWE don't have any entertaining blacks on that roster tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smh, the club doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol G&A need to catch up to Neville and just leave


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This "son of Kurt Angle" thing should either advance the story or end it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Club lost...again


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

:surprise: Titus O'Neil just technically won a match!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't let this Shield reunion distract you that they could have had a great 3v3 versus Rowan/Harper/Strowman down the line.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> They are cheering him and WWE got what they wanted with this shield reuntion and that was the only reason the shield is back together to get reigns cheer and u fans fell for it hook line and sinker.




Ha. No they're not cheering him. They're cheering the shield reunion. Separate Roman from that even for a second and you hear the boos. 

As for the "you fans fell for it" comment, I don't particularly care that they reunited. And I'm also not a Roman hater.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to see Crews picking up a win


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus christ Jinder Brock is actually happening.

I can imagine Heyman's repetitive garbage promos already.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder with a Survivor Series challenge...oh lord it's actually happening :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So wank pheasant is in the main event? Ugghh, I was hoping Kurt would take my tweet to him into consideration. Guess not.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh good, Jinder will be back tommorrow. That's 10-15 minutes I won't have to watch tommorrow.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Watch TLC be one of the best ppvs of the year.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

This dumpster fire of a main event is actually going to happen. Excuse me while I go throw up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I'm wondering later on if Dean, Seth & Roman will come out to The Shield music and that for their matches? :lol I hope so.
> 
> Seth, we also need to see the ninja roll. Please and thank you


I doubt it. lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma and Renee look amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Emma and Renee are two completely different shades of tan there :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I hope Lesnar goes full UFC on Jinders ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa, Emma, and Renee in the same shot.

:done


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will say this, they've done a good job of making Asuka's debut feel like a big deal. Although I have very little faith in this, Asuka and Emma could have a great match if given the chance.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

All three of them are wearing way too much make up. Uggh.


ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Another women’s tag match to build up before a PPV. Fascinating.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Emma and Alexa 

Team up-The Hottest duo in sports entertainment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like to see Emma and Alexa teaming up under different circumstances :book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa a CW story being highlighted that's not about Enzo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I will say this, they've done a good job of making Asuka's debut feel like a big deal. Although I have very little faith in this, Asuka and Emma could have a great match if given the chance.


Be reminded. Every time WWE hypes up someone through the roof they're midcard monotony in a month. Shinsuke...

She's a NXT call up and it's been proven time and time again.. What works in NXT generally doesn't work on the main roster. 

I have no hope for her especially since they rely so heavily on talking on the main roster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A video package for the CWs? This is actually helpful cos I don't watch 205 Live so I don't know the backstory of why Gallagher turned.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't even know Gallagher was a heel. That's how much I pay attention to the CW's


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I've seen Cedric in numerous promotions and he still bores me


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CW's :mark :mark :mark Just need more Gulak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They're actually putting some effort into stuff other than the main event?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cedric's theme is so dope... he needs to live up to it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Get that like 5 minute video package and then their actual entrances happen during commercial lmfao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Cedric vs Gallagher could be good


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess the rumors are true that Neville is inactive because of a contract dispute.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've seen Cedric in numerous promotions and he still bores me


Personality wise yes but he had that one good match with Ibushi.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Be reminded. Every time WWE hypes up someone through the roof they're midcard monotony in a month. Shinsuke...
> 
> She's a NXT call up and it's been proven time and time again.. What works in NXT generally doesn't work on the main roster.
> 
> I have no hope for her especially since they rely so heavily on talking on the main roster.


I never said they follow through. I fully expect them not to. But for her debut, they've made her look like a big deal.

Although she has a better chance given she's in a smaller division than Nakamura.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's just stupid that Gallagher wrestles in dress shoes. How does that even work :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alexander is the one guy in the CW Division I could see being a big star in the future.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What happened to you Jackie boy?

I want this Jack back.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've seen Cedric in numerous promotions and he still bores me


Never cared about Cedric other than when he had Veda Scott as his valet. But that's 100% because I wanted to see Veda.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"We want Neville" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can WWE get Jack pants next time that don't bunch up and highlight his entire genital region please.. I don't need to see this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That...... Was beautiful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the ring announcer thought it was a tag team match :lmao Rich Swann wasn't in the match, dude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cedric's finisher is easily my favorite finisher in the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That announcer botch.

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now that was a good example of using the Cruiserweights well. Once Enzo wins his title back at TLC, they need to establish Alexander as the next challenger and eventual winner.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallagher got broken in half!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> cedric's theme is so dope... he needs to live up to it.


It's lowkey one of my favorite theme's of the whole roster.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this a good go home show??? what's going on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cedric has one of the best finishers on the company


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nice match, wish it went longer though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Is this a good go home show??? what's going on.


There is still 2 hours to go though plenty of time to fuck it up.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice CW segment outside of the title picture, something I'm not used to on Raw! Glad they showed the pre-match video package to get the storyline across (and I think it worked considering the crowd were pretty active throughout the match).

That Lumbar Check though :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, the 'Did you Know?' crap is back.

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miz TV. Aka, time for Miz to put his foot in his mouth and for Braun to threaten to kill him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Gallagher got broken in half!


Bah Gawd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheamus & Cesaro look like tramps or something next to Miz and Axel in their suits :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, the 'Did you Know?' crap is back.
> 
> :lol


Gotta love WWE bragging about how many Facebook friends they have or whatever :lol Doesn't mean a damn thing in terms of presenting a decent product Vince haha.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro deserves better than this


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Curtis Axel, the clear star of the group. Look at all those scrubs sponging off of him for a reaction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Gotta love WWE bragging about how many Facebook friends they have or whatever :lol Doesn't mean a damn thing in terms of presenting a decent product Vince haha.


I know, right? Also doesn't mean a damn thing in terms of making the company any actual money, either. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Curtis Axel chants :lol

THA CHAINZ ARE OFF!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck is he talking with the mouth guard in


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro trying to talk with his mouth guard though :lol


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Why the fuck is he talking with the mouth guard in


Because his teeth got busted out?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he's got something there with the hawk, needs to make that a staple in his promos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When was the last time Sheamus said "respect the hawk"? :lol

LOL at the way Cesaro said Seth's name with the mouth guard in :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

eljoker said:


> Because his teeth got busted out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



People get their teeth knocked out all the fucking time, you don't see them going around talking with a mouth guard in.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

How has no one made fun of Cesaro's mouth guard promos.

Miz has clearly been reading internet forums.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cesaro saying "we don't just set the bar. We are the bar" is like a 5 year old boy pretending to be a superhero 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

They need to make some matches for this PPV tonight. By my count there are five official . Also other than the main event I don't think they've added any stips yet.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can someone tell Sheamus that he has some crap on his jacket?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

miz is so fuckin boss on the mic

Sheamus is really good too...much improved from a cpl years ago


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> People get their teeth knocked out all the fucking time, you don't see them going around talking with a mouth guard in.


I'm assuming something is holding them back in place until they heal. You can see his mouth is still swollen. IDK, I've never had my teeth busted out.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

interesting that miz is referring to everyone as his family. dude is probably the best talker since bobby heenan, and could easily go another 20 years getting talent over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for calling it the triple powerbomb and not the Shield Bomb Braun :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hey now Braun, they did not Triple Powerbomb you.

They SHIELD bombed you.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did no one tell Curtis to wear sunglasses too? LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Miz, Seth and Dean have already beaten you and the Miztourage so....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that shit was annoying.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Curtis Axel chants


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan over, push him Vince.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz, you should know that Dean says random shit all the time, you shouldn't take it seriously  :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle finally showing some backbone and shitting on Miz.:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this company fucking sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TLC is no DQ so it shouldn't matter :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol. Yeah, I'm sure that will stand.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like that stipulation.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh wow. Actually giving the main event some stakes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Everyone banned from ring side.

Don't worry. WWE will still figure out a way to overbook fuckery...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz's face when Braun accepted the stipulation :lmao Then his face when Kurt banned everybody from ringside :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Angles pussed out earlier and is only now standing up for himself.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

MrJT said:


> miz is so fuckin boss on the mic
> 
> Sheamus is really good too...much improved from a cpl years ago


sheamus is a dork on the mic. GTFO of WWE already. you failed.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Isn't it No DQ in a TLC match? So Axel, Bo, and anyone else can come out if they want anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Inb4 Strowman escapes the cage because no way he is pinning Roman

Wonder who the 5th member will be :hmmm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Braun wins, and it becomes 5 on 3, when the 5 includes Braun, that'd be so ridiculous to have the Shield win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> sheamus is a dork on the mic. GTFO of WWE already. you failed.












#RespectTheHawkDoucheBag


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dean and Seth the biggest highlights so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Uhhh. Doesn't she have a t-shirt now? Did they shoot that terrible promo last week?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad Alicia has a shirt now lol!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sash Banks v Fox? Who cares?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, who's the 5th member of Miz's team (assuming Strowman wins) are they going with the obvious choice of Axel, or do they have a surprise in store for us?

Smart booking by giving the main event some stakes and some intrigue by not making it totally obvious who the 5th member of team Miz would be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk who should be more ashamed, Alicia Fox that she still sucks after being in WWE for a decade or WWE for wasting money on this chick for a decade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This might be the best night of Angle's GM career.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Booker: "Sasha Banks doesn't complain"

Ha! Corey had it correct, that's ALL she does!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha bleeding yet again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alicia :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was the definition of filler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley or Alicia Fox. Who's more cringeworthy?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pointless match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell was up with Becky's face? :lol Her cheeks looked all weird and dark LOL. Bad makeup.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I expect a couple Neville chants, and for Enzo to shut them down.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Fire the makeup artist who did Becky's makeup in the PayDay commercial. She's got either a bad fake tan or a lot of bronzer and brown blush too? No No no no no fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Sasha won! Poor Alicia lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Bayley or Alicia Fox. Who's more cringeworthy?


They are both pretty cringe but I'm gonna have to say Bayley only because she has grown ass dudes dressing up in all her merch


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

American commercials are terrible, I miss Sky Sports.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

_SASHA BOTCH_!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crazy Fox is back :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:

LOL the ref fell on Sasha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That ref is hilarious!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ref.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox is AWFUL. Horrible actor.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahaha Awesome. crazy bitch


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a hard fought match? went to kitchen for a bottle of water and match was over.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YOU CANT PUSH A REF

:aries2???


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh boy guess we'll get another Sasha/Fox match. The horror


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lmaoo I’m totally cool with another Sasha vs Alicia feud tbh. 

“What are you doing? You can’t push me! I’m a referee!”
“OH REALLY YOU DONT LOOK LIKE ONE!”
:lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just started watching...damn the Shield sucks just as much as they did before.

Sorry Vince, Reigns is still a little bitch. Also, Dean is pretty boring. Rollins is by far the best one in the group, he deserves much better.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crazy Foxy is weirdly attractive.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Denim Dan in the ring?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Sasha/Alicia feud is not over, I bet @Legit BOSS is happy about it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alicia is pissed! I'm interested to see where this goes with Sasha.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ho cares if she wants to be a psycho, she just jobbed in 2 minutes. Don't care.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god Enzo isn't main eventing anything this week :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> YOU CANT PUSH A REF
> 
> :aries2???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A recap while the wrestler is standing in the ring live.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad Kalisto went back to his older theme, his newer one was fucking ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha just beat Alicia in a feud a few months ago, yet she gets stuck with her once again because this division is so creatively devoid. Garbage.*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Aprrently Enz has been saying Nevile quit at house shows so, it wouldn't surprise me if he brought it up here.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

geeklisto


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I definitely see Enzo and Cass as a heel tag team when Cass returns.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god they're going to let Kalisto cut a promo?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least they brought his old music back. His old them was awkward and bad.

Did I miss any Neville chants?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto going to talk.

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasn't the belt black now?

Kalisto, you are from Chicago, dude


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too cringe, too damn cringe. please stop, kalisto


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man Enzo is obsessed with bragging about money.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thank god Enzo isn't main eventing anything this week :lol


I know, right?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Kalisto going to talk.
> 
> :lmao


For some of us

Some of us managed to mute their stream in time :trump3


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"When I become New Cruiserweight Champion!

Uhh...Kalisto....You are the Cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YOU DESERVE IT.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kalisto the big draw for last week.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FINALLY! Give this man a stable!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo got a crew? Oh lawd...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who the fuck are these jay-brones?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Big Bad Beetle Borgs and Power Rangers.

Ah, my childhood.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo as a heel is fun. I want to get a jean jacket. I would put cool patches on it lol! Enzo's jacket is nice.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

GULAK!!!!! :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A few weeks ago wasn't all the cruiser weights against Enzo?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the cruiserweight division is a shamble.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Enzo is fucking gold

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Neville came out, he would get such a big ass pop. Dnon't think he's with the company anymore though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"We want Neville" roud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Enzo paid some geeks to attack Kallisto and I'm guessing that's going to be his new thing because "he's a star."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville would come out to a huge pop right now if he was still there..


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

OK I'm a Enzo fan again. Always loved heels since the age of 5. Yokuzuna >>> Bret and Hogan 


I dig Kallisto, but Enzo was too funny there and quick-witted with the fans. Fukk what the dirtsheets, he's decent enough.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SECURE THE BAG!!! Enzo paid off the division to stop kicking his ass :lmao*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is actually nice.. It's generating legit heat


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Enzo can't even get anyone to boo him...or care about him...lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was actually a decent segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

where is teddy long WE NEED A TEN MAN TAG TO RESOLVE THIS, playas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Say what you want about Enzo, but he's made the CW division at least somewhat interesting.

Tag title match next, nice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrollins time!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Enzo a full heel now and not a tweener?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Still a good go home show so far.

We are actually seeing development in storylines.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"when i become cruiserweight champion!"

did kalisto really say this?!?!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Enzo is killing it since he moved to the CW division and turned heel. Bringing some much needed attention to the division and allowing a far better platform for others to strive. I would love it if Mustafa Ali was able to get over in this storyline because I love watching his matches which get time on 205.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Time for Cesaro to put on his working boots and carry another tag match


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

We want Neville chants :lol :lol 

Gulak was awesome as he always is.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

enzo segments are always an attraction. i like neville, and respect the hell out of his wrestling ability, but enzo would be the bigger loss.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Time for Cesaro to put on his working boots and carry another tag match


I like Cesaro too, but he doesn't need to carry a tag match against Seth and Dean.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> "when i become cruiserweight champion!"
> 
> did kalisto really say this?!?!


He also botched a 7-11 joke

"Your mouth is like a 7-11 it never shuts"

Then later corrected his botched joke by saying "closes"


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Whelp, I can skip this boring match too. Rollins deserves soooo much better than being paired up with Ambrose/Reigns. At least Rollins is tolerable.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Enzo is the only reason to care about the Cruiserweights division tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised the tag match isn't going at the top of the hour; not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I like Cesaro too, but he doesn't need to carry a tag match against Seth and Dean.


Well we'll disagree there then. Dean's to out of control with his offense so it comes off as really sloppy, and Rollins isn't as good Cesaro.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Time for Cesaro to put on his working boots and carry another tag match


No need for him to carry anything, thanks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

'Zo continuing to fire on all cylinders. How you doin'? :yoshi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Shield entrance?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not watching, but the show reads terrible.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would they not come out to the Shield music?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> No need for him to carry anything, thanks.


There really is. Thanks


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

These dumb fucks really coming out separate? lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy to see the Shield gear stayed for the match :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth and Dean :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck no The Shield entrance? Just switch themes and use the Freebird rule


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth and Dean look SOOOOOOOO good in the tactical gear! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait they're still coming out separately? That looks so dumb.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank god this 'reunion' will be very short lived.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's fucking awesome seeing Dean & Seth in the shield outfit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy The Shield is back!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So it looks like Ambrose and Rollins still come out to their individual themes.

I wonder if Roman will come out to the Shield's theme? Or his own?

...

Hehe.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:Wat? at Dean-O and Seth coming out to their weaksauce themes instead of Special Op.

Sheamus and Cesaro doing the Fusion Dance as part of their entrance to become Shesaro will never get old. :goku


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm assuming the crowd entrance will only be used for when they're a 3 man team, and they'll use their individual entrances for other matches.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BURN IT DOWN. 

Yes this match is happening. The real main event tonight.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> These dumb fucks really coming out separate? lol.


Gotta leave Roman his big pop LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How lame, I thought all of them were going to use the Shield theme, but is only for Roman, as always. At least they can try to hide the fact that this reunion is only to get Roman cheered


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm actually glad Seth and Dean are still coming out with their own entrances.

Gives them a sense of individuality that they'll need once this reunion ends.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> So it looks like Ambrose and Rollins still come out to their individual themes.
> 
> I wonder if Roman will come out to the Shield's theme? Or his own?
> 
> ...


They used Roman's theme tonight (instead of the original Shield theme) when they came out as the Shield. They just put the SHIELD intro in front of it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Seth and Dean look SOOOOOOOO good in the tactical gear! :mark:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920101679160205313


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To be fair, Shield Rollins is not Shield Rollins without the blonde streak, lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> Thank god this 'reunion' will be very short lived.


Salty.

You better get used to it for at least another month.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

First match with the gear on :mark: Ambrollins giving me the feels <3


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Salty.
> 
> You better get used to it for at least another month.


I can deal with fast forwarding their segments and matches for 4 episodes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield Seth taunts after a spot.

:mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So it's official. The Shield aren't together. Seth and Dean are just Reigns bitches. Yes fuck You Vince.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Off to a hot start. All we need now is a beach ball for Cesaro to kill.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> I can deal with fast forwarding their segments and matches for 4 episodes.


You mean all the good parts of Raw currently??

What do you enjoy?? The Titus Brand??


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did Booker just called Roman "The glue" of the Shield? :gtfo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate commercials during matches I'm into.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Gonna be funny as fuck seeing Roman come out to boos in his individual entrance for his match :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> You mean all the good parts of Raw currently??
> 
> What do you enjoy?? The Titus Brand??


TITUS BRAAAAAAAAAAAAND 

WORLDWIDE

TITUS HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> You mean all the good parts of Raw currently??
> 
> What do you enjoy?? The Titus Brand??


The only reason to watch atm is Braun. And they are killing him already, so I'll be out soon until there's another reason to watch.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They're really trying to sell those Shield dog tags. They zoomed in on Roman's during his entrance and then Cesaro bragging about having some in the ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Did Booker just called Roman "The glue" of the Shield? :gtfo


This is a fresh reminder for anyone who still denies the sole purpose of this ( still cool) reunion is to PUSH ROMAN PSUH RMAON like the last 4 YEARS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Did Booker just called Roman "The glue" of the Shield? :gtfo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920103198752428033


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They're really trying to sell those Shield dog tags. They zoomed in on Roman's during his entrance and then Cesaro bragging about having some in the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, they're a cool item. I have some from the first time around, I must dig mine out and start wearing them again :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Gonna be funny as fuck seeing Roman come out to boos in his individual entrance for his match :lol




Well according to @BeckyLynchFan29 he'll be cheered because we fell for WWE's plan to get Roman over by reuniting the Shield, "hook line and sinker" :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Did Booker just called Roman "The glue" of the Shield? :gtfo


Well glue is a sticky thing that is a pain in the ass to get off of you, so in that regard Booker isn't wrong


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still getting over how odd it is not to see Deano in jeans in the ring for the first time in over 3 years :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My prediction is that Roman and Braun crash through the cage at the same time, ending in a No Contest. So no one gets added or subtracted from the match.

Otherwise I just can't imagine who they add to the match against The Shield and I don't see them taking Braun out. Unless they have a big swerve planned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins playing the face in peril.

:banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Booker T is making stupid comment's like Reigns being the glue. :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those AMBROSEEEEEEEE chants :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Did Booker just called Roman "The glue" of the Shield? :gtfo


Well, he's probably sticky from all that cum Vince shoots on him :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a damn good match.

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell of a match so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That pop Dean got when he got the tag :mark:

The teamwork <3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

These two teams are so good together.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Booker T just suggest Ambrose is medicore?

"He doesn't have an on or off switch, he's somewhere in the middle"

WTF does that even mean?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cesaro & Dean work well with eachother.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match so far.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it over? Can I change it back yet?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody else notice that the ring mat sounds muted for the second week in a row?

Looks like pyro wasn't the only victim of dat dere RECORD REVENUE. :kappa



TD Stinger said:


> To be fair, Shield Rollins is not Shield Rollins without the blonde streak, lol.


The streak was lame, though. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was an awkward move.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good match so far in the real main event.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looked like Shemus didn't know what to do there.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice chain of moves by Ambrollins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Their weakest match so far, but still a good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VERY good match. What a pace they cut there. Damn.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro botch lol.

Ambrose & Rollins looked good once again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Woohoooooooooo :mark: My boys remain champs <3

The ring announcer could have announced them as The Shield though :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Is it over? Can I change it back yet?


That was a great match, wym?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They botched the assisted slingshot uppercut


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Great match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Weird botch by Sheasaro there, but otherwise a great TV match :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another wild prediction, what if Samoa Joe gets added to this match?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Only in WWE does a Go Home show consist of the participants of the PPV money match wrestling each other in 15 minute matches, for free on TV, to make sure the excitement for the PPV, as little as there is, gets squashed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> VERY good match. What a pace they cut there. Damn.


Agreed.. It wasn't an instant classic by any means but compared to the dog shit matches we typically get that was a superb match for TV


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Another wild prediction, what if Samoa Joe gets added to this match?


Jesus.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Real Rock 'n' Rolla is next :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Another wild prediction, what if Samoa Joe gets added to this match?


No. We don't need Joe coming back in a loss to Roman and his minions.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Did Booker T just suggest Ambrose is medicore?
> 
> "He doesn't have an on or off switch, he's somewhere in the middle"
> 
> WTF does that even mean?


It came off like typical Booker Cheese: nonsensical shit that is rightfully either mocked by MAGGLE / Graves or utterly ignored because of how idiotic it is.

I still can't fathom how he and Black Snow are the same person, yet are night and day when it comes to the quality of their commentary.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm still getting over how odd it is not to see Deano in jeans in the ring for the first time in over 3 years :lol


Dean would look alot better if shaved that nasty looking beard off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear those four can't ever have a bad match together, they have insane chemistry.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Another wild prediction, what if Samoa Joe gets added to this match?




We all know the Shield are gonna win that match. Would they really have them beat not only Miz and the Bar, but Braun AND Samoa Joe? What am I saying, it's vince and Roman, of course they would. But that'd be ridic.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ANOTHER good match between these teams


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Knowing that the 3 are in their first & only game (as a trio) are one of the reasons why WWE 2K14 is my 2nd favorite wrestling game ever. It was released 10 years after SmackDown: Here Comes the Pain, my #1 favorite.

Also, I've been listening to the original theme since they showed up tonight. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curtis Axel over af


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Faint Curtis Axel chants. He will inspire ual all to victory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel.

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Curtis Axel = New FOTC... All bow before your hero


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd rather see Roman & Axel than Roman & Braun again tbh :draper2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Axel is great :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Another wild prediction, what if Samoa Joe gets added to this match?


I think you just called it, man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And we go from awesomeness to the stupidest fucking thing on Raw now :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Axel chanelling his inner Miz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, it is a TLC match, Axel can interfere as much as he likes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh this feud again...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud..

:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

OMG. They changed Bray's voiceover from last week and made it even stupider :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray literally does the worst impression of a woman ever :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Axel *finally* has capable mic skills.













And of course the monkeys in the back can't even keep Bray's voice dubbed properly while replaying the Abigail segment. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That fucking segment.

:lmao


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh My God i had not heard the voice of sister abigail,This is Legit One Of The Worst Things Ever


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Axel bout to be murdered backstage.

And btw, when I suggest Joe be in the match, it's just because they seem to be teasing a mystery guy here and he's out with an injury. If they do add Joe though, my prediction is that Joe and Braun would fight each other out of the match on Sunday.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

damn balor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait did they change the voice? Coulda swore "Sister Abigail" sounded different than that last week. Last week it sounded like one of those dumb alien voice changers from a dollar general store. This week it sounds like Bray trying his best to sound feminine and failing.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy.

:mj4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Would rather see this match again then braun vs roman :draper2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait did they change the voice? Coulda swore "Sister Abigail" sounded different than that last week.


It sounds like they did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt interrupting via titantron in...1...2...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to MNF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh great, his life story..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why do they insist on having him talk on the mic every damn week? He's unbearable


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is the feud that will not die, no matter how many times Balor wins Bray keeps the damn feud going.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Finn having to actually sell this match and Sister Abigail like "she"'s a different person.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait did they change the voice? Coulda swore "Sister Abigail" sounded different than that last week.


Yea the sound editing was screwed up. Last week he talked in that voice but it was adjusted to be different. Today they played the unedited version although they tried to fix it as I heard some of the altered from last week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> I think you just called it, man.


If I am, I hope he and Braun fight each other out of the match. As much as I love The Shield, them beating Braun, Joe, Miz, AND The Bar is ridiculous.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wyatt to say a long list of words that barely make any sense used together in..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF

:lmao


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey! Finn Balor is the Great Pumpkin!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So Balor's response was to out-cringe Wyatt?

I'm done with this feud :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

fpalm

Triple H gotta be seething seeing this shit happen to Balor.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

this is retarded


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

FUCK ME. I'm dying at the mere thought of the feud.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

No words.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abysmal segment, this supernatural nonsense doesn't flies these days and WWE lacks the capacity to pull it off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok if your live at the show this promo will not work because no one sees him changing like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow these effects are so fucking cheap and corny looking, did they use windows movie maker to do this shit or what?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What did the live crowd see I wonder?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't. I can't.:no:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Horrible, awful, horrendous, ridiculous. Anything else to be said about that crap?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol, Jesus wept......


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Back to MNF


Yep. Just back in time to see my Titans give up a Pick 6.....damn it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. I'm dying over here..

:dead3


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not exaggerating when I say this but this Balor/Wyatt feud is the gayest thing I've ever seen on television.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow that was....interesting


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd rather see Balor and Wyatt settle their differences in a dance-off.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck! :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god Bray didn't respond :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Samhain is a real thing, but regardless of how you pronounce it (SAH-win or SOW-in), it still sounds like Sauron's retarded little brother. :mj4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I can't stop laughing. Please no more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE cutting us some slack with no Bray response tonight..

:drose


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

So that happened...


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

At some point Balor and Wyatt will settle their differences the only way they know how. 

By rolling 20 sided dice and choosing random creatures from a Monster Manual.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is so fucking goofy.:laugh:

The supernatural element of wrestling should have been put to rest when The Undertaker retired.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

i'm not really sure what to say after that shit. This company is amazing when it comes to delivering dog shit every week.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And the 2017 Wrestlecrap Gooker Award goes to...................... The Wyatt/Sister Abigail vs. Balor/Demon feud :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud is just a couple steps away from Warrior/Papa Shango type shit.

:mj4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BK Festivus said:


> So that happened...


Raw's new tagline: WWE Raw: So that happened


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 


OMG. Balor and the visual effects :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I mean supernatural stuff can work if it's pulled off well. The bell tolls, lights go out, Undertaker is behind the guy and people go fucking wild. 

Even having Kane burst through the ring and drag someone down into "Hell" is fun. This shit is just... what the fuck, man.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Emma here to save us


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Piehound said:


> Hey! Finn Balor is the Great Pumpkin!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope they actually give Emma at chance at TLC and it's not a squash match against Asuka.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The booty on these 2 women, tho...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

That has to be easily the best promo of the year from a sheer entertainment standpoint....soooo crap that its good.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh hey, it's Alexa Bliss!

*Takes off pants*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awareness said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say this but this Balor/Wyatt feud is the gayest thing I've ever seen on television.


Yeah i'd be embarrassed as fuck if someone came in and saw me watching that shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley is so sweet to her fans!


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

bailey will job here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So, the announcers, with headsets directly to Vince, get their news on the happenings with talent from the WWE Twitter account.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wait, wasn't Bliss and Emma arguing earlier? 

This Bliss vs Mickie feud though. I don't know what's worse, the old age comments or Mickie trying to dress like she is young.

We want Asuka NOW!!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Notice how the Balor segment killed the activity in this thread :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mickie still wearing those ugly bell bottom pants I see


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Oh hey, it's Alexa Bliss!
> 
> *Takes off pants*


She's so ass-tastic, but yet...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so obvious when they're about to go to commercial..

:cole


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm still not over them changing Emma's theme and to be honest I don't think I ever will be.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I bet Mickie Pins Alexa with a rollup to win the match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920109124179853314
I'm still laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back to the Yankees' playoff game. Fuck these commercials.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is how you make the Curtis Axel segment follow-up funny and smart. Axel slaps Reigns and immediately runs away. Reigns just looks confused. Then Axel goes back to Braun and says: I softened him up for you. 

Obviously WWE will just have Reigns beat him down.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Green Bay for Raw next week. Ugh. They were AWFUL last time.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920109124179853314
> I'm still laughing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley hulking up is cringe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What is that thing in the crowd? She looks nearly bald except for a bitch bun at the back..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many bright ass colors in this match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920109977469181952


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920109977469181952
> :lol :lol :lol


:mj4

I admire their attempt to try to make it seem real. :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't wait for Bayley to take the pin (as she should considering she's the one not in a PPV match) then for people to act surprised when she takes the pin.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Lots of rhythm...that's the country music coming out from her."

Booker :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Can't wait for Bayley to take the pin (as she should considering she's the one not in a PPV match) then for people to act surprised when she takes the pin.


Or Mickie could pin Alexa?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Mickie's not winning on Sunday :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> :mj4
> 
> I admire their attempt to try to make it seem real. :lol


At first I thought it said fired (I'm super tired tonight), which would've been hilarious just for pushing a ref.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

yup Mickie losing for sure now that Alexa took the pin tonight.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Therapy said:


> What is that thing in the crowd? She looks nearly bald except for a bitch bun at the back..


Yup, that's what people look like in Portland.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As if we needed any more evidence as to who's winning the Women's Title at TLC. :mj4


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Or Mickie could pin Alexa?


Emma's going against Asuka, she needs wins.

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> At first I thought it said fired (I'm super tired tonight), which would've been hilarious just for pushing a ref.


I did too! I read it again and noticed it said 'fined', too. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Axel almost tripped :HA


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they go to commercial NOW???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

....and we'll come back from commercials with Axel laid out. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really a commercial now? Ughhhh


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Can't wait for Bayley to take the pin (as she should considering she's the one not in a PPV match) then for people to act surprised when she takes the pin.


wrong again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They fucking cut to commercial during that? This fucking company.. 

You know they'll come back to just a pan of Axel laying on the floor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel.

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CURTIS AXEL IS TAKING A STAND!

BUT WE GOTTA GO! ENJOY THE NEW ADVENTURES OF ROBIN HOOD SEE YA NEXT WEEK!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope Mickie beats Alexa for the title.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey guys!!

Member da Shiielldd!!

You like the Shield, guys, ri-riiiight!!??

Roman is in the Shield. Y-you like Roman, right??


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

What Curtis Axel face will look like after the comemrcial break.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm still not over that Balor segment. Completely missed the match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Since all of Alexa's feuds are usually one sided this could mean that Mickie is winning at TLC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Axel has a death wish :lmao

But what was he expecting, of course Dean & Seth would be there with Roman LOL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to get the new South Park game Fractured But Whole lol! It's cool it has the first one with it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I hope Mickie beats Alexa for the title.


Me to, I would much rather have Mickie fed to Asuka then Alexa.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder who team Miz will get. Maybe this is where Bo is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Emma's going against Asuka, she needs wins.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind


If WWE has any sense, Asuka will beat Emma in a 2 minute squash. Emma doesn't need to win squat.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> wrong again.


Oh I've been wrong countless times regarding this division, I usually predict what would make sense then the opposite happens.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920114433027952641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920114691808153602


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Since all of Alexa's feuds are usually one sided this could mean that Mickie is winning at TLC.


Just her Bayley feud.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF happened to Axel?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they come back from commercial and they don't even tell us what happened with Axel???


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"He said he wanted to beat up Roman Reigns.....so I told him to go do it." :lmao


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, is Axel dead??


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> WTF happened to Axel?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz's reaction to Axel going to beat up Reigns. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Yep. Just back in time to see my Titans give up a Pick 6.....damn it.


Ay, they're only down 4 and there's a lot of time left. Anything can happen!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't let that random commercial break distract you from the fact that Curtis Axel has been in the 2015 rumble match for nearly 3 YEARS :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK is that about??? How do they not lead off with the Axel segment?

fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i'd be down with bayley and mickie 'hugging and wrestling' every day :homer

as long as bayley always has her back turned to me


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Charly and Renee exist in the same universe!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What happened to Axel?!?! :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

After seeing her stroke out there for a second, maybe Alexa's right about Mickie's age? :troll


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The commentary team didn't even mention Axel when they came back from commercials!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha on the TLC kickoff show lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Don't let that random commercial break distract you from the fact that Curtis Axel has been in the 2015 rumble match for nearly 3 YEARS :banderas


THAT'S GOTTA BE THE RECORD FOR LONGEST TIME SURVIVING IN THE RUMBLE RIGHT JBL

YOURE RIGHT MAGGLE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So....Axel is dead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly is small af


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like how genuine mickie's promos are. as a babyface, she is one of the best, as a heel one of the worst.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is finding axel, the new main event tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What happened to Axel?!?! :lmao


My guess Miz finds him knocked out on the floor.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Mickie’s acting is always on point, though.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. We got our Pre-Show Match. Sasha vs Alicia Fox.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crucial said:


> Charly! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> Is finding axel, the new main event tonight?


Fashion Police coming to RAW to find the missing Curtis Axel :mark:

RAW FASHION

NEXT WEEK ON WWE RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy fuck Bray is actually gonna come out dressed as a woman :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Wyatt/Balor graphic :maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fate of Axel in a nutshell:










R.I.P in peace, my beloved Axehole. roud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn/Bray

One guy dressed up like a fucking PUMPKIN and the other dressing up like a woman.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That graphic for the Balor/Wyatt match is ridiculously cringe worthy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Bray is actually going to wrestle in the Abigall costume?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Oh I've been wrong countless times regarding this division, I usually predict what would make sense then the opposite happens.


Well I know Alexa is winning sunday so they had to let Mickie pin Alexa tonight to make it look like she have a chance sunday its classic wrestling booking anyone who watches this stuff for so long can pick up on it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They hung him upside down :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TLC PPV used to have more gimmick matches, now it has just 1, they should have changed the name of the PPV if they were going to do that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol at the spray paint bruising.. Are you fucking kidding me? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"we need a forklift driver" bitch it aint rocket science hit the lever that says down LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What a stupid question Miz asking Axel who did it to him :lmao Who do you think did it?! :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Axel the victim of a high school prank when the bully beats up the nerd and hangs him upside down or does something to embarrass him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz actually asking who did that to Axel?? LoL Braun told him where Axel went!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Okay I'm back dying on the floor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn/Bray
> 
> One guy dressed up like a fucking PUMPKIN and the other dressing up like a woman.
> 
> :lmao


Hysterical :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What a stupid question Miz asking Axel who did it to him :lmao Who do you think did it?! :lol


Haha right? Didn't Braun just tell him Axel went to pick a fight with Roman lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm expecting a swerve. Leaving someone hanging upside down doesn't scream "Shield" to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Okay, three on one against Braun one week, three on one bullying the next week. ARE THEY HEELS?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Holy fuck Bray is actually gonna come out dressed as a woman :lmao :lmao :lmao


Obviously not. He's come out dressed as an undead, MTF transsexual nun. :vince$


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Holy fuck Bray is actually gonna come out dressed as a woman :lmao :lmao :lmao


:vince Hey this men dressing up as women thing is pretty big these days right?

:trips10 That's not exactly what's going on, but yeah, I guess...

:vince2 BOOK IT! Now who can we get to dress up like a woman on TV for us? What's his name that pudgy fellow, Husky something... oh wait he has a new name, what the hell is it... Bray Wyatt! BOOK IT!

:trips7


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Axel the victim of a high school prank when the bully beats up the nerd and hangs him upside down or does something to embarrass him.


At least is wasn't as bad as DX talking about cocks 24/7.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao


Is this TLC or Halloween Havoc? Jfc :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seriously, they should just take Sasha off TV again. I'm sick of her being in these useless, recycled filler feuds because the division has no depth.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao


The feud gave me cancer, while that image has given me AIDS. :armfold

Thanks, Obama WWE. :tripsscust


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow another fucking commercial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Bray/Finn pic is going straight to wrestlecrap.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz is still asking if anyone saw something?? LoL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I missed the MizTV segment.

Why does Miz's team need a 5TH man when they're already at an advantage?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Oooooh.....mystery partner.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Is this TLC or Halloween Havoc? Jfc :lol


I will say, having the Halloween Havoc themed set would make this somewhat better, lol.

Still picking Joe as the 5th guy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHO IS THE THIRD I MEAN THE FIFTH MAN


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

We all know Samoa Joe did it. Look at what he did in TNA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ellen at Renee in dat leather jacket and dem pants.

And fuck you Miz for having no faith in Le Axe Man. :armfold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> I missed the MizTV segment.
> 
> Why does Miz's team need a 5TH man when they're already at an advantage?


It's cos Dean Ambrose said The Shield could beat 3, 4 or 5 men :lol That's literally the only reason, all cos Dean made an offhand comment lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao





Architect-Rollins said:


> Is this TLC or Halloween Havoc? Jfc :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta agree, Joe is suppose to return this month so...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

You guys told me that Roman was a draw.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Seriously, they should just take Sasha off TV again. I'm sick of her being in these useless, recycled filler feuds because the division has no depth.*


I agree with you for once they should take her off tv and fire her cause she sucks.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is gonna be a great match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my fucking god, I hate when Booker groans like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shield music with Ambrose and Rollins= Cheers

Shield music with only Roman= Boos

IT'S NOT WORKING WWE :heston


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If Joe gets added to the match and the heel team still loses :lmao


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

He's not the 5th man? Duh, Miz was about to bring the 5th guy out before Angle interrupted.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao when did WWE get rid of all the electronic posts and side skirts? 

Good riddance. Get rid of the fucking crowd lights and tone down the set design.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He is not a ringside Cole!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz is a horrible friend :lol He went out for commentary and didn't even hang around to see if Axel was ok lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> You guys told me that Roman was a draw.


RECORDREVENUEMANIA IS RUNNING WILD, BROTHER! :vince7


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lmao when did WWE get rid of all the electronic posts and side skirts?


Record revenues do not allow it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> You guys told me that Roman was a draw.


But--but---but record revenue.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

He's "destructed" Big Show and "destructed" Matt Hardy?

Jesus Christ, Miz. :mj4 Fucking moron.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wait, what was Roman's reaction when he came out?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this one.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I bet the 5th man is Joe, but what if it was a heel Cena?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Was that Miz or Booker screaming? What the hell :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it just me, or are there more commercials than usual tonight?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a thing :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some folks still holding out for that John Cena heel turn in late 2017...

:lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> This is a thing :lmao


Looks like CAWS in 2k LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920119459867779073


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You know if they didn't have all these commercials they probably could end the show at 11pm and not go into over time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This main event has more stakes than the TLC main event :lmao

They do not have a clue what they're doing anymore.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz and Michael Cole arguing breaks my heart 

#2011


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In unrelated news, my Titans finally took the lead on MNF! Yay!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Wait, what was Roman's reaction when he came out?


Pretty much 60% boos, 20% cheers, 20% indifference. :serious:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Saying that Braun could throw Roman through the cage lol, they do realise if that happens, Roman would win :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They're acting like they haven't seen Roman pick Braun up about a million times.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol. Like I said, that rule didn't last at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. That was a risky as fuck superplex...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That could have ended really fucking badly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Everyone banned from ringside, everyone shows up at ringside anyways lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns' back is gonna hurt tomorrow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how they just cut from Braun & Roman lying there to Ambrollins & Shesaro still fighting :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

lol at that Cesaro bump.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So there was outside interference, what was the punishment if that happened?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That looked more like a neckbreaker than a superplex


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like how they're focusing on the fight in the back while the match is going.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF was that a concession stand in the back full of voodoo dolls or some shit?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus. That suplex was a good spot. Ridiculous that he managed to get Roman back in though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Alicia attacking Sasha was so much more hard hitting than those four guys just were.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

INB4 Samoa Joe


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Joe incoming, Braun wins


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least Miz made sure there will be no more outside interference from those guys.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not often you see a 400 lb. man get crotched on the top rope.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roman will almost look to win and Joe comes to screw Reigns


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Give me a break.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Kane :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol Kane?? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wait! What??????


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kane. Seriously? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK KANE LMAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KANE

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHAT

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane's entrance without the pyro is just fucking lame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH IS HERE:lmao:lmao:lmao:I fucking can't.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

KANE!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kane? fpalm

Actually Reigns did retire his brother so....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane's return was pretty satisfying for me.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF? I thought he was running for mayor?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's Libertarian Kane!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really digging his remixed theme, too. :trips9


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane vs Reigns royal rumble


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would they put Kane in this feud?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I honestly did not expect this :mark: I don’t think anyone did


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He’s here for Revenage for Taker.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kane? really? I mean he's my all time favorite so awesome to see him again, bt why here?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TOMBSTONE THIS PIECE OF SHIT :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole saying he doesn't get it. I agree, Cole :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

that's crazy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Kane being involved in 2017.

WTF are they doing here?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHY KANE WHY...TELL ME WHY YOU SON OF A BITCH


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha I called Kane with my fiancé lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kane here to get revenge for Undertaker


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Kane lost the election in his run for mayor of his hometown.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heel Kane is the best


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"WWE universe is shocked"

Not in the way you believe us to be Cole...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People wanted Joe, we got Kane. LOL :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the funniest shit WWE has pulled in quite some time.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hahaha. What the hell? This is so random 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 10/16 - Raw Discussion Thread - A Steel Cage Can't Contain A Monster*

Kane coming back to avenge his brother. :lmao


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 10/16 - Raw Discussion Thread - A Steel Cage Can't Contain A Monster*

This is stupid but I'm actually kind of liking it. Everything is so predictable. No one saw that coming.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Don’t know why... but part of me was hoping to see Kane come out in retro attire lol

Maybe it was seeing the Shield in their old digs.

Kane looking pretty fat, no?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KANE GETS THE RAW THREAD TO 80 PAGES roud :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Kane was done with the WWE and was focusing on becoming the mayor of knoxville.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kane to get revenge for Taker :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Joe isn't ready to come back yet...plan b?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember last week when everyone said Braun got buried because he was powerbombed by the Shield :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As weird as this is, can we get a Kane/Braun tag title run?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Kane and Strowman look fucking beastly together. 

I still mark out for the Big Red Machine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And because of the budget cuts, Kane doesn't even get to do his pyro entrance anymore?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm dying.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So... this is how they are going to set up the Undertaker coming back? Using Kane? Or is this just Kane's swan song match?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane? Don't care. Don't care. Kane? Really?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRAUN WINS! BRAUN WINS! BRAUN WINS! :WOO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Welcome back to 2013 ladies and gentlemen :mj4*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well that was unexpected.

I know a certain WF member that's gonna be happy about this :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Where would the Shield go after beating ALL of the heels on Raw at once?

What's the point of this match being 3 on 5?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hell yeah Kane is back.

I love it.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel like WWe needs to apologize for tonight or something...I don't know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


*Kane wants VENGEANCE for The Undertaker's defeat at WrestleMania.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920123286930972673 *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kane in 2017

They might as well give us Mark Henry next week.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Kane looks sad with no pyro


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And because of the budget cuts, Kane doesn't even get to do his pyro entrance anymore?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm dying.



Right? it just didn't seem right without the pyro going off on the stage right before his music hits. Just retarded haha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Well that was unexpected.
> 
> I know a certain WF member that's gonna be happy about this :lol


well im pretty fuckin geeked over mah man THE BIG RED MONSTER showing up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says, I always mark out for a Kane return


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If outside interference is banned shouldn't this result be discarded? What's the point of barring outside interference if nothing happens when that rule is broken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was fucking dope. That being said Braun is looking weaker and weaker sadly...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw 










First 0/10 show since the split. That's all I've got.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Kane? really? I mean he's my all time favorite so awesome to see him again, bt why here?


Romain keep taking about he took out Undertaker so Taker's brother about to get revenge


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And because of the budget cuts, Kane doesn't even get to do his pyro entrance anymore?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm dying.


Seriously. Not many wrestlers if any except Kane is the Pyro actually a part of their gimmick.. And they remove it.. This company


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Where would the Shield go after beating ALL of the heels on Raw at once?
> 
> What's the point of this match being 3 on 5?


They will lose and get their revenge at Survivor Series.

Hence they are facing 5 people, they will team up with a tag team.

5 on 5 traditional match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Himiko said:


> If outside interference is banned shouldn't this result be discarded? What's the point of barring outside interference if nothing happens when that rule is broken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kane wasn't at ringside

He was under the ring


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane gets too much disrespect on this board sometimes, man.

Joe wasn't doing anything before he left, HIS return would be more anticlimactic.

Don't know why everyone wanted him to be the 5th man, I missed Kane.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the funniest shit WWE has pulled in quite some time.
> 
> :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


 Fucking Kane in 2017 :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

This Raw was a special kind of retarded tonight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you Kane......finally can start watching again. Enough of this short lived, boring shield shit.

BRAUN AND KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, at least that was unexpected. I don't think many people would have predicted THAT :lmao

I don't see why this match needed a fifth guy anyway. 4 is enough.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Romain keep taking about he took out Undertaker so Taker's brother about to get revenge




They haven't acknowledged the Kane and Undertaker connection in years, plus since when does Undertaker need anyone to get revenge on his behalf?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

If the ring posts had the pyros hooked to them it could have given something away... I can see why they didn't do it tonight. If they don't have pyro at TLC then something is up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Fucking Kane in 2017 :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


it's GLORIOUS isn't it


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That's Gotta Be Kane!

**Crowd goes mild** :yawn


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Tbh, I liked it. I mean I was surprise, that's good in a way, and I like Kane, so for it what it was, it was alright.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>



*Kane wants VENGEANCE for The Undertaker's defeat at WrestleMania.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920123286930972673*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Himiko said:


> They haven't acknowledged the Kane and Undertaker connection in years, plus *since when does Undertaker need anyone to get revenge on his behalf?*


Since he retired? :draper2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kane is main eventing a PPV in 2017.

Let that sink in folks.


----------



## johnmangala (Dec 23, 2014)

Good episode of Raw, liked Kane's return. 
***1/2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Himiko said:


> They haven't acknowledged the Kane and Undertaker connection in years, plus since when does Undertaker need anyone to get revenge on his behalf?


Kane don't ask his big brother for permission


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> Kane wasn't at ringside
> 
> He was under the ring


But Sheamus and Cesaro interfered earlier in the match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Kane wasn't at ringside
> 
> 
> 
> He was under the ring




Ha, ok technically you're right with that. But he still interfered, and the Bar interfered too


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kane was in the first TLC with the Shield too. Anyways I think 5 guys is too much for one team. I fully expect Rollins to do some old school daredevil stuff, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> People wanted Joe, we got Kane. LOL :lol


Kinda like when people wanted Joe as the number 30 at the Rumble and they got Roman, but at least Kane got cheered :grin2:.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

That was simply amazing. Kane FTW. Braun FTW. Everything else on Raw = meh.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank god that it wasn't Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/The Shield/Braun Strowman/The Miz/Curtis Axel/Sheasaro opening segment

- Elias/Club pre-match performance segment

- Enzo Amore/Kallisto/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak/Tony Nese/Noam Dar/Mustafa Ali segment + ambush

- Ambrollins vs Sheasaro for the Raw tag titles

- Braun Strowman/The Miz/Curtis Axel/Sheasaro backstage segments

- Mickie James backstage interview

- Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns Steel Cage match + Ambrollins/Sheasaro/Miz interference + Kane return


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, at least that was unexpected. I don't think many people would have predicted THAT :lmao
> 
> I don't see why this match needed a fifth guy anyway. 4 is enough.


Because they are throwing as many people at the Shield as they can to make them, especially Reigns look crazy strong.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Can't believe I :mark for Kane, even though he was one of my favorites growing up. Haven't heard this theme though, I like it. 5 on 3 is getting into overkill territory though.

Eh, I overall liked this show as we saw some encouraging signs, namely that it looks like they're actually putting effort into the Cruiserweight division and the underused women. The tag match was good. The brawl that included the cage match was good. The only actively bad thing was as always, Finn vs. Bray. That was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen. The demon gimmick actually had something to it because Celtic warriors would paint themselves up like that when they went into battle, which is surely part of Finn's thing, but they just dragged it into Bray Wyatt's hugbox of awful.

Also, looks like more budget cuts are in the works with the ringposts and the no LED apron this week, even though it was kind of stupid to begin with.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> If the ring posts had the pyros hooked to them it could have given something away... I can see why they didn't do it tonight. If they don't have pyro at TLC then something is up.


Record revenue!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Kane is main eventing a PPV in 2017.
> 
> Let that sink in folks.


it's GLORIOUS isn't it



Joseph92 said:


> But Sheamus and Cesaro interfered earlier in the match.


true but i don't care

KANE :mark:



Himiko said:


> Ha, ok technically you're right with that. But he still interfered, and the Bar interfered too


true but i don't care

KANE :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Honestly, I think it's fine. Haven't seen Kane in a while, so it makes for a nice nostalgia pop, and thematically it makes sense, since Roman ended The Undertaker and Kane has quite the history with The Shield as part of Hell No. Also, since it's a multi-man match, Kane should be relatively well protected/saved for a few big spots.

Not to mention it was unexpected. If WWE can keep me guessing, that's a plus.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Kinda like when people wanted Joe as the number 30 at the Rumble and they got Roman, but at least Kane got cheered :grin2:.


To be fair, they DID give us a Samoan named Joe. I bet I'm the first person to ever make that joke.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Kane without fire :ti:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Kane is a legend, Great. 

Now what point is there for him teaming with The Miz in 2017? :cornette


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

KANE!!!!! BRAUN!!!!!!!! The only reasons to watch Raw. Please stay.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fuck any of these nerds clowning on Kane's return. Dude is 50 and still looks like he can kill 90% of this soft as babyshit roster with a lariat.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't worry guys, all The Shield need to do to even the odds is ask Big Show to be in their team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well if you can't give me good tv,give me fuckery,i was entertained.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly for what it is still a 1 match show for TLC, Raw did some good things for a go home show.

All The Shield stuff was good. The tag match was really good. Braun, Miz, Axel, and The Bar's backstage stuff was fun. Roman and Braun tried to kill each other again. We got a nice swerve IMO.

The CW stuff actually worked. Enzo looked like a big heel. The Alexander vs. Gallagher match was good. The Women's stuff kept it simple.

Again, it's a complete one match show. But they did a lot to get me interested in that one match and did what they had to with the other ones.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Don't worry guys, all The Shield need to do to even the odds is ask Big Show to be in their team.


Did you say something about odds? :smugcena


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Prometheus said:


> Well if you can't give me good tv,give me fuckery,i was entertained.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Very good Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Pretty solid Raw. All the Shield stuff was :eva2

The Kane swerve was simultaneously hilarious and awesome.

It is a shame to see Strowman's booking getting weaker and weaker though. Getting powerbombed 3 on 1 is one thing, but on two separate occasions Roman had Strowman dead to rights before the Bar and Kane interfered in the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Pretty solid Raw. All the Shield stuff was :eva2
> 
> The Kane swerve was simultaneously hilarious and awesome.
> 
> It is a shame to see Strowman's booking getting weaker and weaker though. Getting powerbombed 3 on 1 is one thing, but on two separate occasions Roman had Strowman dead to rights before the Bar and Kane interfered in the match.


To be honest, that's happened before with Roman and Braun. Braun only beat Roman in that Last Man Standing match a couple months ago because Joe interfered.

The only difference is now Braun lost a lot of momentum when he lost to Brock.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gross, they're going to have The Super Shield squash Miz, Sheamus, Cesar, Strowman and Kane in a handicap match. So sick of The Shield.

And now it takes the Bar, Braun, Kane and about 10 finishers to beat Roman.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> To be honest, that's happened before with Roman and Braun. Braun only beat Roman in that Last Man Standing match a couple months ago because Joe interfered.
> 
> The only difference is now Braun lost a lot of momentum when he lost to Brock.


He really should have gotten the Brock rub. I fail to see why Vince thinks Roman needs to be coronated so many times. He already got the Taker rub, the Trips rub, a rumble win, and 2 'Mania main event wins in a row. Why couldn't Braun have the Lesnar rub?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Kane is main eventing a PPV in 2017.
> 
> Let that sink in folks.


It's his 20 year anniversary to I suppose that could excuse it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Look I'm as biased a Kane fan as you'll see. But he's main eventing a B PPV as the 8th guy in with guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Miz, Braun, The Bar, etc.

Who cares if he's main eventing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Gross, they're going to have The Super Shield squash Miz, Sheamus, Cesar, Strowman and Kane in a handicap match. So sick of The Shield.
> 
> And now it takes the Bar, Braun, Kane and about 10 finishers to beat Roman.


 People may call Corbin dumpster fire, but Raw is a literal dumpster fire with Roman and friends running it into the ground.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Samoa joe or the authors of pain are going to come and team with the shield and beat miz's team


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

87 pages.

Dat Shield/Kane bump :eva2

Compare that to a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here is the thing, all 3 guys looked great coming in the shield gear, I just wished Ambrose actually shaved off his beard and maybe ditch the vest for the regular black t shirt like he did in 2014. That Ambrose looked different than the other 2. He looked like the suave but eccentric 3rd member which would have been cool.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> They will lose and get their revenge at Survivor Series.
> 
> Hence they are facing 5 people, they will team up with a tag team.
> 
> 5 on 5 traditional match.


Kinda makes sense. I don't expect the Shield reunion to last into January, they'll want all those guys wrestling as singles again on the RTWM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't believe KANE.

:ha


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I still can't believe KANE.
> 
> :ha


C'mon, dude! It's hilarious! :lol Take it for what it is xD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pretty solid Raw. IT just dawned on me though. No WWE title match at TLC. Guess with the Shield return. That has been over shadowed. OF course seeing a part timer currently holds it. That is just a reality you have to accept. Highlights imo. 

Enjoyed the Opening Shield opening sequence. Although clearly Roman is the one gets the rights to the theme. They use it when they come out as a collective. But individually. Ambrose and Rollins have their own individual solo themes. 

I actually diddn't hate Balors promo. Yeah like Sister Abigail one. IT is kinda corny, and goofy. But at least Wyatt and Balor have a character and a gimmick. More then i can say for 75% of the roster. I am actually interested in this "Sister Abigail" Gimmick. I guess they could later go. Spirit gone. And have a female wrestler bring her to life. Because I see it as Wyatt is embodied by the spirit of Sister Abigail. So I am intrigued to see where this heads personally. 

Miz stole the show for me. Man can work a mic. And entertain. Great backstage brawl. IT is not often you see that in WWE these days. 

Seth and Dean v The Bar. Was a great tag team match. But what was up with Dean. When he jumped on the middle rope then clotheslined, I Think it was Cesaro. That seemed pointless tbh :lol. Seth and Dean are so over. Seems Roman is riding their coattails. Nothing wrong with that. But everyone can see through this facade. Using Nostalgia to get Roman over. 

Roman and Bruan was a great steel cage match. Roman can work. He is a solid wrestler. That Neck/Superplex from the top cage was pretty dangerous though. Well executed in the end. But could of gone wrong. I enjoyed seeing Kane back. IT was unpredictable. I am assuming he is their just to be part of this match. OR logically he came back to get revenge on Roman for beating Taker at mania. Fucking Kane though :lol. I fell out of my seat spit my drink out when he came out of the ring. I swear I Thought those days were over. 

Onto the woman. Sasha in the kick off show againgst Alicia? Boy the woman really getting hammered by this vapered Raw Creative ain't they. I enjoyed Alicia beating Sasha down. She needs to be taken down a peg or too haha. But bad actor boy. 

The Tag match. Between Alexa/Emma v Mickie/Bayley. Seemed logical. They all have a common enemy. Predictable booking, but solid match. Crowd were into it. I liked Alexa's promo at the begginning of the show. Safe to say Alexa retains here though. I don't think Mickie should be champion at this stage of her career. Alexa is the young star of the division. They are bringing in Asuka as a babyface. So makes more sense to have a Strong Heel Champion in Alexa to face her down the track. Their match should be fun at least at TLC.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Can't believe I :mark for Kane, even though he was one of my favorites growing up. Haven't heard this theme though, I like it. 5 on 3 is getting into overkill territory though.
> 
> Eh, I overall liked this show as we saw some encouraging signs, namely that it looks like they're actually putting effort into the Cruiserweight division and the underused women. The tag match was good. The brawl that included the cage match was good. The only actively bad thing was as always, Finn vs. Bray. That was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen. The demon gimmick actually had something to it because Celtic warriors would paint themselves up like that when they went into battle, which is surely part of Finn's thing, but they just dragged it into Bray Wyatt's hugbox of awful.
> 
> Also, looks like more budget cuts are in the works with the ringposts and the no LED apron this week, even though it was kind of stupid to begin with.


They couldn't sneak Kane in under the ring with an LED apron and they can't have the LED ring posts when they're using a cage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> C'mon, dude! It's hilarious! :lol Take it for what it is xD


That's what I'm doing. I'm still shocked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The additions of Braun and Kane have only weakened the match tbh.

Both teams cannot afford to lose, they've booked themselves into a corner yet again.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm gonna need them to stop bringing back Kane like he's actually relevant or to be taken serious LET IT GO. Good lord the product is dog shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Nia even on Raw tonight? I don't think she was. And if not, why the hell wasn't she? :lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Buster Baxter said:


> I'm gonna need them to stop bringing back Kane like he's actually relevant or to be taken serious LET IT GO. Good lord the product is dog shit.


While I agree, that Tombstone was sick. It's an actual finisher in the way that he rarely uses it but besides 'Taker, whos broken out of Kane's Tombstone?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Law said:


> The additions of Braun and Kane have only weakened the match tbh.
> 
> Both teams cannot afford to lose, they've booked themselves into a corner yet again.


LMFAO, yeah it'll ruin that fresh young superstar Kane's momentum if he eats the pin then jobs to Strowman on RAW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Was Nia even on Raw tonight? I don't think she was. And if not, why the hell wasn't she? :lol


She hasn't been on Raw for 2 weeks now :lol No idea why, but I don't really mind LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> She hasn't been on Raw for 2 weeks now :lol No idea why, but I don't really mind LOL.


Yeah, I don't mind, either. It's just so random that she hasn't been on in a couple weeks now. :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wait will Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas screw over the Miz at TLC...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> LMFAO, yeah it'll ruin that fresh young superstar Kane's momentum if he eats the pin then jobs to Strowman on RAW.


 Braun doesn't need to lose a 5 v 3 handicap match after jobbing to Brock. Kane cheapens the main, he shouldn't be anywhere near it in 2017.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I passed by the arena since this was in my city. I didn't attend, I just passed by it on my way home from work. So many dorky geeks, there were people getting arrested outside of the show because the WWE smarks couldn't control themselves and behave with some class and good conduct. Our high homeless and unemployed population was out in force geeking out at this event from what I saw.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

pulling out the KANE card is pure weakness 


WWE writing staff has hit a new low , an old idea from the 90s to fix a show full of amazing young talents 


as if the failure of splitting the shield members idea wasn't enough they brought them back together because nothing worked for them after 1 year of those 3 guys having 1 title shot after another


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920123631312699392
Pretty much sums it up.

:lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Braun doesn't need to lose a 5 v 3 handicap match after jobbing to Brock. Kane cheapens the main, he shouldn't be anywhere near it in 2017.


Braun can't help it if he's on a weak team. Kane isn't a viable threat to the Shield, Miz runs from them, Cesaro and Sheamus can't take more than one of them, and Braun isn't all that. The only time he's ever pinned Roman clean was when Reigns had a dislocated shoulder and internal injuries, in fact, Reigns had him in their LMS match twice over because Braun was laid out for way, way longer than a 10 count, if the ref hadn't got distracted and had kept counting, he wouldn't have won that one. It'll be no surprise if he's not able to hold up that loser team he was foolish enough to join.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920123631312699392
> Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> :lol


 JD's reviews are better than anything the WWE produce :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Law said:


> JD's reviews are better than anything the WWE produce :lol


Thats not JD


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Thats not JD


 He retweeted it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Kane is back!? :mj4

Did he already lose his election or something? Geez, now what, it's 5 on 3 at TLC? Awful shit, they deserve all those empty seats in that pic Ace posted.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Thoughts on RAW

The Shield entrance felt great to see again. Imagine if The Shield had attacked Angle, that would have been one hell of a twist :lol

Obviously that wasn't going to happen. Roman Reigns still getting booed when he gets the mic was kinda funny. Nice to see Ambrose tap into a bit of the pre-lunatic Ambrose in his promo. 

I'd like to see more of Elias with The Club. Maybe they can release an album of Nerd inspired WWE themes? 

"SETHS A NERD!" instead of Burn it Down could be a hit. 










The whole Cruiserweight segment was so hard to sit through. Kalisto, my god that wasn't far away from the Lucha... Lucha thing. 

The Miz on the other hand, is one of the best promos in WWE comfortably at the moment. The Miztourage are an entertaining comedy group with some steel to them. 

Props to Alexa Bliss for shooting down that revisionist "Oh it was the Women's EVOLUTION all along!" nonsense they got Renee to say. 

Wait a second. Emma wasn't pinned to protect her before her match against Asuka and Mickie pins Alexa to add intrigue to their title match? Wow, some logical booking for the women. 

Finn Balor could have done absolutely anything and it still would have not been as bad as Transgender Abigail from last week. 

Curtis Axel was good fun. Liked his motivational speech and then had the balls to try and take on the whole Shield! :lol

Alicia Fox is crazy again. How original. Did she call her Sasha Botch though or did I mishear that? :Rollins

Speaking of original never before seen things in WWE, Kane is back at the end of what was a decent cage match between IMNOTFINISHEDWITHU and Roman Reigns.

They couldn't even be bothered to give him a new look, still in that god awful attire/mask that is in no way even close to how good his previous masked looks were.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Fuckin' Kane is back!? :mj4
> 
> Did he already lose his election or something? Geez, now what, it's 5 on 3 at TLC? Awful shit, they deserve all those empty seats in that pic Ace posted.


I actually passed by the Moda Center in Portland on my way home from work right as RAW ended. And yet traffic was not bad whatsoever. Usually when there’s a big event there I expect to be delayed like 15-30mins on the i84 but I got home at my usual time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kinjx11 said:


> pulling out the KANE card is pure weakness
> 
> 
> WWE writing staff has hit a new low , an old idea from the 90s to fix a show full of amazing young talents
> ...


 Most of their fans will admit they have flopped as singles performers and failed to live up to expectations, their best work was together.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Law said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Big dog selling out those arenas. Wake up WWE already!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Big dog selling out those arenas. Wake up WWE already!


 Another show and another half full arena booing Roman out of there :reigns2


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Honest to God, Ambrose in his Shield clothes doesn't look like a goof at all. Now I see why WWE doesn't want Reigns to move from that attire, it makes miracles.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait,

Kane returned on Raw and is suddenly in the TLC Match?

:bean

Why? It's already a handicap match with Braun Strowman involved. Why is Kane needed too? To make the big dog look even stronger?

Yea, I know Kane was involved in the 2012 TLC Match and it was gold, but not in 2017 and not when he just isn't needed IMO.

Oh it was a surprise return so it must be good eh.....


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Kane's only there to eat the pin. Tbh I'm happy as I thought that it was gonna be Miz


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Any segment that had Seth and Dean was pretty good. The rest, well either boring (JJ and Banks match) or hilariously bad (balor and Kane),


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh Yeeeeeeees!!!

Kane is back! Kane is back! Kane is back!!!

The best moment of the year, The demon returned!! yeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Oh Yeeeeeeees!!!
> 
> Kane is back! Kane is back! Kane is back!!!
> 
> The best moment of the year, The demon returned!! yeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Law said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


lol just complete darkness that whole side :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enzo continues to be a highlight on RAW as a heel. Now he has superstars aligning with him which could actually help them gain more exposure. Loved him insulting Kalisto by calling him a "Beetleborg" and "Power Ranger." Oh yeah, please don't let Kalisto talk on the mic. He said he will be the new Cruiserweight champion at TLC when he is defending the Title at the show. 

I enjoy the Shield stuff as it has made me forget the Universal Champion has gone missing. Great match Rollins/Ambrose had against the Bar. Everyone is doing great jobs in this feud. I understand why Alexa ate the pin in the Women's tag match. It's to create doubt in her retaining at TLC. Oh yeah, is Alicia Fox throwing tantrums again? I guess after her storyline on 205 Live, it was time to bring that character back. Lastly, this Bray Wyatt/Balor feud needs to end. I had enough. It's gotten too corny. Were the fans in attendance seeing Balor's face morph into the Demon in the ring? Or was Balor just staring at the camera and the fans were supposed to watch what was going on in the monitor?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

squarebox said:


> lol just complete darkness that whole side :lmao


I think you've got yourself a new sig pic. :jericho2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane's return was an actual surprise. I was expecting Samoa Joe as the fifth member.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> People may call Corbin dumpster fire, but Raw is a literal dumpster fire with Roman and friends running it into the ground.


It truly is a dumpster fire when its all just centered around Roman and his stooges.

Smart logic would suggest that with it being 3 on 5 that Shield can take the loss and save face...but WWE gonna WWE and have Super Shield beat 5 guys at once. Just look at how much it took just to beat Roman, and then add Dean who never loses clean and HHH's adopted son to the mix. 

Such a miserable product.

But damn Miz and Bar in particular are really good together. And Miz is great as this conniving heel bringing people together and bringing Kane back to put a hurting on The Shield. If only there was even a slight chance the heels could win this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It truly is a dumpster fire when its all just centered around Roman and his stooges.
> 
> Smart logic would suggest that with it being 3 on 5 that Shield can take the loss and save face...but WWE gonna WWE and have Super Shield beat 5 guys at once. Just look at how much it took just to beat Roman, and then add Dean who never loses clean and HHH's adopted son to the mix.
> 
> ...


 Miz, Axeman, The Bar and Braun were the brilliant tonight, they completely outshone Roman and friends.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Miz, Axeman, The Bar and Braun were the brilliant tonight, they completely outshone Roman and friends.


But as we've seen so regularly in recent years thats irrelevant because everything has to be about The Shield guys, even if everyone else around them is more entertaining.

Like Miz's booking as the conniving heel running the show is great, but I cnat really enjoy it because I know its all just to put these three guys over again. Cant have anything new, just The Shield forever.



TD Stinger said:


> Look I'm as biased a Kane fan as you'll see. But he's main eventing a B PPV as the 8th guy in with guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Miz, Braun, The Bar, etc.
> 
> Who cares if he's main eventing.


Yeah I dont get the point in being upset about Kanes involvement. He's not Main Eventing a PPV in a Title match, he's the eight man in a tag team match and is just there to eat Superman Punches, Rollins "stolen from everyone in NJPW" moveset, and Ambrose's "wacky" punches.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane's return was the highlight of the show, the rest was just crap like always


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

squarebox said:


> lol just complete darkness that whole side :lmao


It looks like a bingo hall


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, Miz cutting the same boring promo for 100th week in a row is super entertaining.

And people don't get how Kane being a thing in 2017 is ridiculous? Stop watching.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone else find it hilarious that they actually decided to explain why we should care about a CW fued, even showing a vignette and having the commentators explain. Hey look Neville, we do care?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Now I know why the boos for Roman are getting less: no more fans.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only thing that sucked was Balors talk. 

The rest of RAW I enjoyed.

Emmas music is slowly growing on me. I really thought that Mickies partner would be Dana Brooke.

Nice surprise of a Kane return. Guys like Kane and Big Show aren't bad if they only around once every so often. Kane will probably disappear after TLC. At least I hope. I don't want to see a Kane vs. Reigns buildup after.

I like how they are using Miz right now. With him convincing people to get what he wants and running around between the commentator table to backstage and back during the Cage match.

Still not excited for TLC but it was a nice "go home" show. Lets get this " The Shield overcome the odds" over with.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Look, the ratings aren't going to improve, regardless of if the Shield is there or not, as long as white ropes are there.

Obviously, using the white ropes does not make people want to watch the Shield when the white bland ropes of yesteryear obstruct their view. So that's why approximately 200k people tuned out this week.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

one word for that balor promo - SCUST.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Kalisto vs Enzo got a better rating then Reigns vs Braun? Looks like the big guys aren't drawing. :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Law said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


this can't be real...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



Kurt must feel like he never left TNA


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kane and Braun are the _only _reasons to watch WWE these days. God WWE is so fucking terrible right now. Good thing I can watch the only good 2 minutes of the entire show on youtube and not give them a boost in ratings.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't get it.

People are being banned from ringside, and still they appear ON ringside, not near it but ON it. So, what are the consequences for violating this ban? Or can you do what you want and not getting punished for your actions?

The match still ended up by giving the win to Braun Strowman instead of throwing the match away due to outside interference. Kurt Angle could have come out and stopped the match and make the match at Tables, Ladders and Chairs match the three-versus-three match or otherwise having interferred from the Chaos he talked about.

So what are the outcome for violating the General Managers orders?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Kurt must feel like he never left TNA


Oh come on now. Even the Impact Zone looked fuller then that. Now anyone who was at WCW near the end must be going through deja vu


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed Raw. As a huge fan of the Shield, kicking Raw off with Kurt Angle, then the Shield doing their classic entrance, in proper attire... it was incredible. I feel like the whole deal will be very short-lived and it might be the impetus for Roman to finally go heel. Reigns embracing the dark side en route to taking on a face Brock at Mania feels like the path to go. So, I'm going to enjoy this ride while I can.

It wasn't until Miz called out the Shield as a nostalgia act that I started thinking about their history. Feels like just yesterday that Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose were running roughshod over WWE, but they debuted approx. 5 years ago, and putting that in perspective... it's the same amount of time between HBK and HHH forming DX in 1997, and HBK's big return match at Summerslam 2002. Felt like there was a ton of time during those events. Is it just symptomatic of me getting older that time seems to go quicker, or is it that there hasn't been a great deal of change in the product from 2012 to present?

Anyway, back to Raw. Great move to have the Shield up first. Some say that the big entrance should have been saved for PPV, and while I see the thinking behind that, it's also nice to give Monday nights the occasional big moment. The real selling point of TLC is the Shield fighting together, the entrance and aesthetics of it is just a cool bonus.

Elias and The Club were a riot together. Elias continues to impress me on the main roster- such a huge turnaround from NXT. He's completely found his groove as a character now (he wasn't too far off in Full Sail though), and he performs excellent in the ring now, vastly superior to his NXT efforts. The six man tag itself was a good tag team opener. I'm a big proponent of six man tags as the opener for a wrestling show. We don't see them often enough but it feels like a natural fit to me. Lots of bodies flying around, fast paced action. Jordan, Crews and Titus had good chemistry, too.

Loving the build they're giving Asuka too. Such promotion for the debut of a female Superstar would have been unheard of a few years ago, but it's obvious that the Empress of Tomorrow is going to be a big f'n deal on Raw. Also, I know Emma is there to be the sacrificial lamb, but I'd love to see her get a bit of time and some offense. They could tie it into her "all about me" character by saying she's pushing herself to steal Asuka's spotlight. Working my way through the new Asuka collection on the Network, and it reminded me what an outstanding match Asuka vs. Emma from Takeover London was. Doesn't get mentioned enough when people talk about great NXT women's matches.

Liked the lengthy video package on 205 Live and the Cedric/Gallagher feud. Since Enzo joined the cruisers, they've made a genuine effort to boost interest in that show, and I think it's working. Cedric deserves some kind of push, too, he's an amazing athlete, and despite what Enzo says, he does have charisma. Also has my second favourite finisher on 205 Live- Mustafa Ali's 054 is the first, naturally.

Miz continued his streak of performing admirably on the mic throughout this whole episode. 

Where on Earth is Bo Dallas, though?

This stipulation of The Shield vs. The World is pretty cray. Even when they originally ran dominant, the story was about finding the right combo of 3 guys to counteract the Hounds. Miz, The Bar and Strowman already seems unrealistic, now they potentially get a 5th member? ...Part of me also thinks, "well, a TLC match is no DQ anyway, why didn't they just stick to a 6 man tag and have Strowman, Axel, Dallas and anyone else who is willing just to interfere in the match when it happens?"

Alicia Fox getting some shine, finally! Between Foxy, Emma and Mickie, this is really the month for underutilised women on Raw. Happy to see it. Foxy bloodying up Sasha with that elbow won't help her case for getting featured more often. Hopefully, the agents/higher ups are cool about it, but you just never know nowadays.

Very happy they did a hard commit to Enzo being a heel. I was worried Enzo would try and be too funny and not really allow himself to get properly booed, but he played it really well with the beatdown and the mocking "you deserve it!" Kalisto's gonna become the NEW cruiserweight champion, guys.

Side note- glad Mustafa Ali is getting some spotlight too. Been on his wagon since the first time I saw him.

The tag title match was great, those two teams always work great together, and was happy that Rollins and Ambrose did it in Shield gear. Nostalgia act or not, for me it brings a sense of great importance to a time in WWE's calendar where they sometimes go through the motions. Excitement levels are high for this guy right here.

Fired up Curtis Axel ready to kick Roman Reign's ass might be the very best Perfect Jr.'s ever been, character wise. I was in hysterics with the way Braun sent him to his doom.

This Balor/Wyatt feud is the only thing I'm not sold on. All these "supernatural" stuff doesn't work because they don't really commit to it in their matches, it's all just talk and "mind games". You could believe Undertaker and Kane to an extent, because they carried themselves with that aura when they wrestled. Balor and Wyatt are just two guys playing dress up and messing with video effects. I will say that I thought Balor's promo was pretty strong. If you can get over his accent, it's fairly clear to me that he's working hard to improve in that aspect from his mostly wooden delivery in NXT. The actual Balor vs. Wyatt match should be good at TLC, if No Mercy was any indication. Although I've heard they're actually billing it as the Demon vs. Sister Abigail, so it could be the biggest Wrestlecrap moment ever. I don't think proponents for intergender matches quite had this in mind.

This Mickie storyline has helped immensely in getting her over with modern Raw crowds, I hope she doesn't go back into obscurity after losing to Bliss at the PPV. Alexa and Emma might be the most attractive tag team I've seen since Trish and Stacy Keibler teamed together back in the day. Bayley got an encouraging nice response from the crowd too. The tag match itself wasn't a standout in any particular way, but everyone worked hard and worked well.

Very good main event. Between the cage match and tag title match, the Shield boys are back to carrying Raw on their back from a wrestling quality standpoint. Impressive yet scary superplex spot in there too. Love seeing Kane back too, a genuine shock for me.

My only real gripes aren't so much to do with the Raw episode itself, but moreso the PPV it was setting up.

1. 5 vs. 3? Come the fuck on. Either Shield gets ridiculous Superman booking, or they lose their big return match. It's lose-lose, really.

2. Normally, a TLC PPV has a few gimmick matches, not just the one. Where's my ladder match? Where's my table match? Where's my chairs match? (Okay, I'm not really missing that last one.)


----------

